# Post your Dual Crown DH beasts here.....!



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Accidentally posted this is the single crown thread, to discover there doesn't seem to be a Dual Crown DH equivalent, someone suggested i'd start one!
So to start, heres my brand new 951 weighing in at 41.05 lbs with full DH tyres and tubes!

It rides amazingly. Check it out, and add yours, spec followed by pics.

Frame: Intense 951 in Signal Blue (L)
Shock: Cane Creek Double Barrel. (Big Thanks to Simon @ Extra + Nick.!!!)
Forks: 2010 Fox 40 RC2. White.
Cranks: '08 Saint. 83mm. 36T.
Chain Guide: E13 SRS+. Black.
Bottom Bracket: Chris King. Mango!
Bars: Race Face Atlas FR 0.5" riser in Orange!
Stem: .Straitline 50mm. Black.
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR 180g. White.
Grips: DMR LOCDD Grips. White.
White Straitline Bar end caps.. 
Hubs: Chris King ISO 20 + 150 with Stainless drive shell. In Mango (Orange!)
Rims: Mavic 729*
Nips + Spokes. DT Swiss. Black.*
Tyres: Maxxis. High Roller / Minions / Wet Scream.*
Headset: Chris King Devolution. Black.*
Pedals: Deity Decoy. Black.*
Chain: SRAM 
Shifter: Saint*
Rear Mech: Saint*
Brakes: Avid Code 8" F+R with Blue Hope floating rotors!!
Seatpost: Thomson Elite black.*
Cassette: Shimano XT Cassette 9 Speed M770. 11-32.*


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Who's gonna wanna post up ANYTHING after that???? :eekster: 
You should just call this thread "The dual-crown DH beast thread to end all dual-crown beast threads". 

Nice bike. Understatement of the year.

OK, well, never one to take my own advice, here's just a couple little ones of mine I can't resist posting:


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

More FR than DH, but I think it still fits the bill.  


















































--Ben


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

OG...that is a Gorgeous bike


----------



## AndyBroke (Nov 20, 2007)

here is mine:


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Nice bikes.

I'll bite


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

that canfield looks funny with the 40 on it. Not bad, just funny with the huge stanchions on the 40 compaired to the tubing on the Canfield. sick builds on all thse bikes so far!!!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice bikes guys

here is my canfield jedi, weighing in at 38lbs even


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

oops


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> oops...


...y daisy...


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

not as fancy or spangly as some of the rides already posted here, but im getting the specs sorted and the bike dialled before i work on the looks, its going to be gorgeous when im finally finished!

list of things to do:
Push tuning rear shock, perhaps push boxxer kit too
ti spring
Twenty 6 F1 stem, green (linkage plates to be ano'd green too)
Sunline/Funn handlebars, lower and wider than my current ones
Rear saint brake to match front + fit green hope floating rotors
Ex721s
Continental rubber
-1degree angular cups
Slikgraphics decal kit

Comes in at a healthy 41.4lbs, could easily get it sub 40 I think


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome bikes everyone. Really diggin the Jedi and Diggle :thumbsup:


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know what it is, but no matter how many threads like this there are I like looking at all the bikes and posting mine.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I have to laugh at calling a sub-40 lb bike a beast. 

Nice rigs in here though.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

this thread came out swinging.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Seriously who needs Hustler with Porn like this for free? Those all are amazing! This thread is the best "post your bike" thread ever! This is amazing! 10 posts and all are sick!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Hell yeah, this thread took off, good work everybody!!

Love just looking at all the beastly bling, keep it coming!

Be interesting to know weights if you got 'em!

OG.


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

that morewood makulu looks a lot like my iron horse yakuza sohon bucho...can anyone tell me what makes the morewood so much better?


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

Work in progress, Other than brakes she'll be done tomorrow


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

my sunday...


----------



## fuelinjection23 (Sep 3, 2005)

*sweet*

But really really nice either way!



transition-rich said:


> not as fancy or spangly as some of the rides already posted here, but im getting the specs sorted and the bike dialled before i work on the looks, its going to be gorgeous when im finally finished!
> 
> list of things to do:
> Push tuning rear shock, perhaps push boxxer kit too
> ...


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

*Snowed in*

We are snowed in so I washed the lucky and shot some photos.
specs:
Frame: Canfield brothers Lucky (L)
Shock: 2010 Fox RC4
Forks: 2010 Marzocchi 888 evo
Cranks: Deity 
Chain Guide: Mrp mini G
Bottom Bracket: Deity
Bars: Sunline V-One 745mm wide 38mm rise
Stem: .Sunline 888 direct mount
Saddle: Deity
Grips: Intense Lock-on
Hubs: Hope Pro 2 gunmetal
Rims: Mavic 823
Tires: Continental Rubber Queen
Headset: Woodman Saturn solution
Pedals: Deity Decoy
Chain: SRAM 
Shifter: X9
Rear Mech: X9
Brakes: Avid Code 8" F+R 
Seatpost: Deity
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 9 Speed 11-23t
Weight 42.08lbs


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

snowed in already? wow


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

mine looks alot like a Walmart bike compared to the other bikes in this thread 
nice bikes everyone..
mine is just for FR no DH


2006 Stinky Primo
fork...Avalanche DHF8-MT 
shock..Avalanche DHS w/hi-low
brakes...Avid Codes
pedals..Easton Cully 
seatpost..Easton Havoc
tires...2.5 Kenda Nevegals 
wheels...Sun S-type MTX
bars and cranks...Raceface Dialolus
stem..Raceface Evolve DH
shifters and derailleurs...Shimano XT
seatclamp..Hope QR 2009


----------



## chibow (Mar 3, 2004)

Topgun514 said:


> Work in progress, Other than brakes she'll be done tomorrow


Old School and I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

_rich_ said:


> mine looks alot like a Walmart bike compared to the other bikes in this thread
> nice bikes everyone..
> mine is just for FR no DH
> KONA
> ...


Nice fork/shock setup :thumbsup: Sweet FR ride you have! Comments about Avy suspension? How does (how heavy...) the DHF front feels?

I just got my DHF-8.5MT fork for my 2004 V10 and I am going to get DHS for rear end as well.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

miqu said:


> Nice fork/shock setup :thumbsup: Sweet FR ride you have! Comments about Avy suspension? How does (how heavy...) the DHF front feels?
> 
> I just got my DHF-8.5MT fork for my 2004 V10 and I am going to get DHS for rear end as well.


To be honest I had a Monster T for years and the weight does not bother me at all.(guess you can say i'm used to it).
This fork is amazing and if you never had a avy before I can guarantee you will be
happy with the valving these things have on both small bumps, and especially the larger hits...
I liked the fork so much I had to buy a DHS shock. The DHS replaced my fox DHX5.0 and the difference is night and day..
I tell all my riding buddies that as much as I love this fork,the shock has impressed me even more !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If your buying a used fork send it to Craig and have him set it up for your bike,weight,and riding style and you will be all set....
Yeah the fork weighs more, but for what I use it for, it's WELL worth it...I would not trade this fork for anything..
The best thing about the Avalanche suspension is once you have it set up..
they are like that chicken cooker thingy advertised on TV "set it and forget it"


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, that 951 is the SH*T!!


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

pass the napkins


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I need new pictures.. but here she is at around 38lbs. since gotten her down to 36lbs 3 oz.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I would post my bike in here...but it would bring the thread average down, haha.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

my new to me 04 IH SGS....... getting a smoking deal on it.......... :thumbsup: 
needs some maintenance and being a motorcycle tech i should be good to go fixing stuff myself...  found the parts i need on ebay so no worries...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

'09 Zumbi F44 Ti, Medium

You can see the parts spec. pretty well. Nothing's changed since earlier this year except that the bike has lots of scratches and what not.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

*Sick*

DUDE ! That's one of the sickest bikes ever !


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> MAYBE my new 04 SGS....... MAYBE getting a smoking deal on it.......... :thumbsup:
> as long as i can still get IH parts i should be ok..... :madman: needs some maintenance and being a motorcycle tech i should be good to go fixing stuff myself...


You won't be able to get parts for it anymore. It's 5 years old and IronHorse won't be offering any replacement parts or support for any of their bikes (such as the MKIII, Sunday, 7point, etc.)


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, but i'm still a bit jealous, seriously that M1 is pretty damn awesome!

Loving the red outlaws and ano bits on the silver frame!!



rep_1969 said:


> Wow, that 951 is the SH*T!!


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You won't be able to get parts for it anymore. It's 5 years old and IronHorse won't be offering any replacement parts or support for any of their bikes (such as the MKIII, Sunday, 7point, etc.)


I've definitely heard conflicting rumors about this. Seems like nobody REALLY knows what's going to happen. Didn't Dorel buy Iron Horse? Someone on this forum or ridemonkey also said that as soon as the company was purchased and set up as a business again, they'd be providing support once more.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Sick rides guys!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

rongarr said:


> DUDE ! That's one of the sickest bikes ever !


Which one!!!???:eekster:


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

in my case , its a used bike , so whats IH gonna do for me ?
i found the bearings/bushings etc. that i need for the bike im getting and all the other stuff will be aftermarket so i wont have a use for IH support... 
plus its an ALUM. frame and it can be welded if its cracked.. (just has to be a welder that KNOWS WTF HES DOING)


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

qkenuf4u said:


> in my case , its a used bike , so whats IH gonna do for me ?
> i found the bearings/bushings etc. that i need for the bike im getting and all the other stuff will be aftermarket so i wont have a use for IH support...
> plus its an ALUM. frame and it can be welded if its cracked.. (just has to be a welder that KNOWS WTF HES DOING)


I think you're thinking of steel. Once alu. cracks its done.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hesh to Steel said:


> I've definitely heard conflicting rumors about this. Seems like nobody REALLY knows what's going to happen. Didn't Dorel buy Iron Horse? Someone on this forum or ridemonkey also said that as soon as the company was purchased and set up as a business again, they'd be providing support once more.


It's more than a rumor. We have been unable to obtain any warranty rear ends or front triangles on 4 MKIIIs that are cracked and hanging up in our shop for several months now. We're providing new bikes free of charge.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> in my case , its a used bike , so whats IH gonna do for me ?
> i found the bearings/bushings etc. that i need for the bike im getting and all the other stuff will be aftermarket so i wont have a use for IH support...
> plus its an ALUM. frame and it can be welded if its cracked.. (just has to be a welder that KNOWS WTF HES DOING)


Bearings and bushings and stuff are all off the shelf parts. Those can be sourced easily enough.

But... you'll have a hard time finding derailleur hangers, pivots hardware, linkages, etc.

The frame uses a bottom bracket width that is not very common, and you won't be upgrading from ISIS cranks.

Aluminum cannot be welded without being heat treated. I've seen a guy that claims to build custom bicycles attempt to weld a cracked FSR chainstay only to have it crack again soon after because it wasn't heat treated.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> But... you'll have a hard time finding derailleur hangers, pivots hardware, linkages, etc.
> 
> The frame uses a bottom bracket width that is not very common, and you won't be upgrading from ISIS cranks.


machine shops can make this stuff all day long (or some friends i have prob. can) 
and
well CRAP YOURE RIGHT....100mm SD BB is odd and i havent found one yet.... anyone know who still makes them ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> machine shops can make this stuff all day long (or some friends i have prob. can) and the crank is 170mm truvativ holzfeller ..... they make them all day long.....


The issue is not the cranks themselves but the bottom bracket. It uses some 100mm BB shell. So you will not be able to upgrade to the likes of Saint cranks or any outboard bearing crank.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> machine shops can make this stuff all day long (or some friends i have prob. can)
> and
> well CRAP YOURE RIGHT....100mm SD BB is odd and i havent found one yet.... anyone know who still makes them ?


Huh. Apparently Truvativ makes 100mm Howitzer bottom brackets with 66mm chainline... so you can use Truvativ outboard bearing cranks.
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9461

Raceface makes a 100mm x-type BB... You might be able to track down a Diabolous with a spindle long enough... But I have never personally seen one.
Edit: http://www.treefortbikes.com/93_333...nk-Armset-for-100mm-Bottom-Bracket-Shell.html

You can run Profile cranks with a euro bb and a longer spindle.

I believe FSA makes a 100mm BB.
http://www.petracycles.co.uk/produc...urrency=USD&products_id=16170&source=googleus


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

so this extra 4mm would screw things up ???

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=3859&category=62

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9461
ok so this one is 100mm but what cranks can i use ? just give me an idea and ill research it out myself.
thanks
lance


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> so this extra 4mm would screw things up ???
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=3859&category=62
> 
> ...


104mm refers to the BCD (bolt circle diameter) of the chainrings, NOT the bottom bracket shell.

Truvativ Howitzer BB will only fit their Howitzer cranks (newer Holzfeller, OCT, Ruktion, Hussefelt) or Bontrager Earl cranks with the Howitzer interface. It will NOT fit the current ISIS cranks.

I believe that FSA is the only one still making the 100mm ISIS bottom bracket. Here it is for 46.74
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=CR4925


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

so the FSA is pretty much my only choice from what i/you have seen......... so i can just move up to a double ring crankset then with splines instead of SD....guess thats a step up from what it sounds like...... lots of options if i go that route... 
thanks for all your help... actually the guy has been real straight forward about what needs fixed so far.. he said the BB has a tiny bit of play... not sure how much is TO MUCH....
thanks again

this one wont work ?

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopp...ls.php?id=9461


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> so the FSA is pretty much my only choice from what i/you have seen......... so i can just move up to a double ring crankset then with splines instead of SD....guess thats a step up from what it sounds like...... lots of options if i go that route...
> thanks for all your help... actually the guy has been real straight forward about what needs fixed so far.. he said the BB has a tiny bit of play... not sure how much is TO MUCH....
> thanks again
> 
> ...


Truvativ Howitzer BB will only fit their Howitzer cranks (newer Holzfeller, OCT, Ruktion, Hussefelt) or Bontrager Earl cranks with the Howitzer interface. It will NOT fit the current ISIS cranks.

You probably won't be able to mount a front derailleur. It won't swing out that far.

Dual ring cranks are pretty much the same thing as single ring... take off the granny ring and you've got a single ring.

"so i can just move up to a double ring crankset then with splines instead of SD...."
?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

ok im lost....i give up.... guess im gonna pass on this bike since i dont know enough about mountain bikes and their parts to fix the small things it needs...... (well only the crank at this point)  
thanks for all your help


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats 13 posts and not a single picture of a bike, guys....c'mon........:nono:


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Thats 13 posts and not a single picture of a bike, guys....c'mon........:nono:


sorry bout that... didnt think we exchanged info that long...  but i guess i got the answer i needed


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, it's a way cool bike!


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll be replacing the old beat up Big Hit DH with this! But I have to wait till January to get it. So stoked for 2010


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Yep, it's a way cool bike!


THAT ACTUALLY *IS* MY DREAM BIKE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fzylogic (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> I need new pictures.. but here she is at around 38lbs. since gotten her down to 36lbs 3 oz.
> 
> View attachment 493216
> 
> ...


I saw this bike in the shop, on the floor for display, its truly amazing!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Thanks, but i'm still a bit jealous, seriously that M1 is pretty damn awesome!
> 
> Loving the red outlaws and ano bits on the silver frame!!


Yeah, it's much hotter looking than when it was ALL BLACK. Thanks for the compliment but it's no where near the sick-factor of your rig!!!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

What the hell,.. I'll bite. 
Waiting for the clock on a Friday,.. why not.

Here is my 06' Jamis Diablo... hehe... Bet you didn't think you would see one of these. 

~enjoy..


----------



## FPDen (Dec 30, 2005)

My 2009 Specialized Demo 7


























Demo 7 and Demo 8


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm guessing those are the old dorado's, thought they had pretty much died to the point of myth, guess not


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*LenzSport PBJ*

















And finally,


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

qkenuf4u said:


> sorry bout that... didnt think we exchanged info that long...  but i guess i got the answer i needed


Ha ha, i'm only kidding, but seriously, just joking, but i'm not. But i am.

MORE PICS!!!!!!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

fzylogic said:


>


I'm pleading with you, please please please change that saddle, even if just for the picture. then change it back. It makes me sad to see that amazing bike being mounted by that ghastly saddle!!!:eekster: ha ha!!


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

05 Giant Faith
07 888 sl ata
Pushed 5.0 Fox Shock
07 Saint cranks
Saint Front der
Saint Rear der
E-13 drs roller
Crank Bros. 50/50xx
Deity Bars
Avid Juicy Brakes


----------



## xpipx (Apr 3, 2009)

Just finished building it.


----------



## sherlock50 (Aug 22, 2007)

Trek Session 88 with an RC3 WC


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> THAT ACTUALLY *IS* MY DREAM BIKE !!!! :thumbsup:


One more for your spank bank










v2.0


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

SHERLOCK50 ... that is a AWESOME pic...... moab ??


----------



## sherlock50 (Aug 22, 2007)

15 minutes from my front door. I teach on the Navajo Reservation. 3 hours south of Moab. There's hundreds of miles of this stuff.


----------



## vsong (Jul 24, 2007)

My new bike.


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

Older Faith 2 pretty much stock, will be upgrading as things break.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

vsong said:


> My new bike.


I like the reflectors. Sweet bike.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

vsong said:


> My new bike.


Hey Vsong do you live on the east or west coast? Nice bike BTW.


----------



## vsong (Jul 24, 2007)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Hey Vsong do you live on the east or west coast? Nice bike BTW.


West coast now. Use to live on the East.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

vsong said:


> West coast now. Use to live on the East.


Did you get the bike here or there?


----------



## vsong (Jul 24, 2007)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Did you get the bike here or there?


East Coast. My old LBS hooked me up. Let me know when first available one they could get there hands on was in. Its still back East. Going to visit family and pick it up Nov.3.


----------



## BRMBA MONKEY! (Aug 9, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> I'm pleading with you, please please please change that saddle, even if just for the picture. then change it back. It makes me sad to see that amazing bike being mounted by that ghastly saddle!!!:eekster: ha ha!!


Hahahaha! OG, I think I heard your skreak:yikes: in horror all the way over on the west coast of the US of A!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

That explains things about the Demo, it was the east coast that got them first which I don't understand


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

My lucky caught in her natural environment.










Awesome fun fall ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

old skool


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Once upon a time I had her all built up. 









2002 Turner DHR (Eric Carters race frame) 
Right now its up in the rafters, once I get outa boot and tech school it will be rebuilt!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Once upon a time I had her all built up.


And then the paint factory exploded...


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry for the blah picture. But yeah, custom rebuilt 2006 Kona Freight Train. ( I KNOW it's a park bike )


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> And then the paint factory exploded...


Paint factory being my friends garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

You just ruined this thread of hot bikes. Have fun with it, that's what it's really all about anyway. Nice bikes all around!


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

09 Devinci Wilson One


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

shwinn8 said:


>


Couldn't help but notice your turbo'd Hawk. Looks sick. STS?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

BWVDubya said:


> Couldn't help but notice your turbo'd Hawk. Looks sick. STS?


yup yup, force feeding a forged 385cu.in. LT1 and more up-grades coming soon... :thumbsup:


----------



## mtdtech (Jul 14, 2007)

My Ironhorse Sunday


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

shwinn8 said:


> yup yup, force feeding a forged 385cu.in. LT1 and more up-grades coming soon... :thumbsup:


That's sick. I'm not big into muscle but I know a sick one when I see one and that is a bad b!tch.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

My Zumbi



















edit: most of you don't have 45" moniters...


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

2010 Purgatory Chocolate Chip w/Avalanche suspension
this is my friends Brians bike.
He took out out for the first time today and he loves it !!!!!


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

old school bighit, bombproof


----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

I bet those tags on the front brake lines make sweet motor noises when you're really shredding downhill.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

_rich_ said:


> 2010 Purgatory Chocolate Chip w/Avalanche suspension
> this is my friends Brians bike.
> He took out out for the first time today and he loves it !!!!!


these are a very cool bike built by a cool privateer :thumbsup: no so sure about the PINK.... :skep:


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Why don't any of these bikes have water bottle cages?


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

UneaK said:


> I bet those tags on the front brake lines make sweet motor noises when you're really shredding downhill.


Oh yea they do, but when you're going mach 1 you don't pay attention to that.:thumbsup:


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

That intense M1 is still my favorite looking DH bike. Why have companies totally gotten away from that style of DH bike? Some of the old monoque frames looked really lames but teh M1 and the Specialized FSR team DH bike looked so killer to me. Are the newer designs actually any better?


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

my all time favorite monocoque bike is the 05 foes mono, but the m1s are beautiful bikes. I guess you can say that the m6 kind of retains the m1 style.


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

My Sunn Radical



























Full saint group, BOS Idylle fork, long and low. I love it!

Hope you like it!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Lance's Jedi*

Here's my bike, as it was before I beat her up. She'll be looking for a new home soon, going for a full Fox setup. Got to keep it fresh!


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

flymybike said:


> Here's my bike, as it was before I beat her up. She'll be looking for a new home soon, going for a full Fox setup. Got to keep it fresh!


*Lance's Jedi * since my name is lance then i guess thats my bike...you need to ship it back to me please........... i hate black but thats looks sweet !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

flymybike said:


> Here's my bike, as it was before I beat her up. She'll be looking for a new home soon, going for a full Fox setup. Got to keep it fresh!


Is that a BOS Idylle front w/ a Stoy rear? But you're opt'ing to swap it out to a Fox setup? Isn't that like trading in a Porche 911 for a Civic SI?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's my new pride and joy: 37.7 lbs as picture, shavin off another pound with twenty6 pedals, guide, tubes and post.

















Spec:
Frame - 09 Intense M6
Shock - Cane Creek Double Barrel, CC Ti
Fork - temp. loaner - 40 RC2
Bars - Sunline V-1 19mm rise
Stem - Straitline 35mm pinch
Headset - Cane Creek XXC Flush II
Grips - Peaty's, what else?
Saddle - Bontrager RaceLite Ti
Seat post - Easton EC90 (needs to be cut) random generic post picture
Brakes - Avid Elixir CR Mag's
Rotors - Magura Marta SL 8"/7"
Chainring - temp. - Blackspire 36t 
Cranks - XT m761 (over 30g lighter than m771's)
Chain - Shimano Dura-Ace 9spd
Cassette - Shimano Dura-Ace 12-25
Shifter - SRAM XO
Derailleur - SRAM XO
Chainguide - temp - E13 LG-1 w/36t taco
Pedals - temp - Sunline V-1
Front hub - DT Swiss 240
Rear hub - DT Swiss 440 with 36pt ratchet
Front rim - DT ex1750
Rear rim - DT ex1750
Front Spokes - DT Aerolite
Rear Spokes - DT Champion
Nipples - DT Pro Loc
Front Tires - Maxxis Minion 2.5 3C
Rear Tires - Minion 2.35 SP or Ardent 2.4 SP or Advantage 2.4 SP
Extras - Ti bolts on all braking hardware, custom stroke, super fuzzy Velcro, Devinci axle, and an Enduro bearing kit on all pivots.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> Is that a BOS Idylle front w/ a Stoy rear? But you're opt'ing to swap it out to a Fox setup? Isn't that like trading in a Porche 911 for a Civic SI?


Maybe a civic like this


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*more like Porche to a Ferrari*



Pau11y said:


> Is that a BOS Idylle front w/ a Stoy rear? But you're opt'ing to swap it out to a Fox setup? Isn't that like trading in a Porche 911 for a Civic SI?


The Bos fork is really sweet, one of the best forks I've ever been on. The only thing I'm not stoked on is the bottom out is a little harsh. It took a few days to break in but after that, the bushings are tight and it's very smooth, no hint of stick-slip.

I swapped the rear shock right away, I couldn't deal with the break in period. It has a Elka on it now.

I'm swaping out the whole setup because I want to be sure that I know what every suspension setup feels like and have a clear comparison between them all. This year I've been on Bos, Elka, Rockshox, Fox (not mine, yet). Marz is the only one I haven't had but I just can't do it yet. I'll try it when I can get the new Ti 888.


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

mikesee said:


>


Is this on Dakota Ridge or somewhere close?


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

I wish I had a friend that would lend me a fork like that...


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

rebuilt my scream for dh


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

UneaK said:


> I wish I had a friend that would lend me a fork like that...


I have connections.


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

flymybike said:


> The Bos fork is really sweet, one of the best forks I've ever been on. The only thing I'm not stoked on is the bottom out is a little harsh. It took a few days to break in but after that, the bushings are tight and it's very smooth, no hint of stick-slip.
> 
> I swapped the rear shock right away, I couldn't deal with the break in period. It has a Elka on it now.
> 
> I'm swaping out the whole setup because I want to be sure that I know what every suspension setup feels like and have a clear comparison between them all. This year I've been on Bos, Elka, Rockshox, Fox (not mine, yet). Marz is the only one I haven't had but I just can't do it yet. I'll try it when I can get the new Ti 888.


Agreed about the bottom out of the Idylle. That's the only thing I would change slightly. Maybe I can retrofit the hydraulic bottom out from the RaRe version? Have you tried ramping up the compression on the fork? I'm still in the middle range, will try more preload and/or compression for 9+-feet drops and see how it feels. But now it's kinda off season..

But you didn't give the SToy a chance so you can't say you know how that feels like. Seems like a waste IMHO.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

westman said:


> Agreed about the bottom out of the Idylle. That's the only thing I would change slightly.


I don't know the internals of the fork, but couldn't you lower the oil level a bit or go to negative air pressure (isn't there a air bleeder valve on the top cap)? I'm thinking I may eventually pick up one of these forks, or the ReRa...


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> I don't know the internals of the fork, but couldn't you lower the oil level a bit or go to negative air pressure (isn't there a air bleeder valve on the top cap)? I'm thinking I may eventually pick up one of these forks, or the ReRa...


That would make the bottom out worse


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

westman said:


> Agreed about the bottom out of the Idylle. That's the only thing I would change slightly. Maybe I can retrofit the hydraulic bottom out from the RaRe version? Have you tried ramping up the compression on the fork? I'm still in the middle range, will try more preload and/or compression for 9+-feet drops and see how it feels. But now it's kinda off season..
> 
> But you didn't give the SToy a chance so you can't say you know how that feels like. Seems like a waste IMHO.


Three days of breaking it in and it was still beating me up. I just couldn't deal. Maybe they could break it in a little at the factory. It's hard to continue to ride something like that when you put a Fox or Elka on and it feels perfect out of the box. I'm sure it feels great after a while, maybe I'll give it another go after I get some time in on the Fox setup.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

mouse jockey said:


> Is this on Dakota Ridge or somewhere close?


Lunch Loop in Grand Junction CO.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

There she blows!


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

THAT BIKE ROCKS !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

frogman: is that the wtb Deva saddle? what's it like? comfy and comparable to what other seat you've used before? I'm looking for a decent saddle, in the WTB range. Still deciding between the DEVA or the Vigo Team


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

qkenuf4u said:


> THAT BIKE ROCKS !!!!  :thumbsup:


\
Word


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

CapricornZA said:


> frogman: is that the wtb Deva saddle? what's it like? comfy and comparable to what other seat you've used before? I'm looking for a decent saddle, in the WTB range. Still deciding between the DEVA or the Vigo Team


Nope, not a WTB. It's a Specialized branded saddle and there are no other markings on it. It's more of a road saddle if you ask me, almost no cushion and very uncomfortable.


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

aah ok. thanks for that.  thought it looked like the deva, as ridden by Greg Minnaar.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

My old ride and my new ride


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

wally world special


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

makes me happy every time I see that orange paint, classy!


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> wally world special


What kinda of bike is that?


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

markskee said:


> What kinda of bike is that?


Sette. For real real.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> wally world special


So how IS that bike working out for ya? Is it a conclusive experiment? Can we all stop paying 3x the price for our boutique frames?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> So how IS that bike working out for ya? Is it a conclusive experiment? Can we all stop paying 3x the price for our boutique frames?


With the CCDB it rides great. Super low, super slack and seems to be holding up fine. Only issues I have had are 1 technical and 1 preferential:

Normal size (36-40t) MRP G2 guide sits way to low, it was dragging on the ground more than I liked so I went to the G2 Mini which "barely" clears a 34t ring, and seems to give much better clearance on the frame.

Cockpit is a little short even for it being a "long" frame. I am running a 25mm Straitline Boxxer stem and the bike feels like a BMX bike with a 48" wheelbase. Need to try a 55mm stem and a Thomson setback seatpost to try to open the cockpit up a bit.

Other than that, it rips and feels good in even the choppiest of rock gardens, definitely not disappointed with it for being a $800 frameset.

One thing I did notice is a buddy has a Mongoose Boot'r and side by side you can tell the monocoq top tubes are identical, which means Astro is making all the Mongoose stuff. Kind of funny when you start seeing who makes what for who.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Topgun514 said:


>


Dude looks like a whiter version of michaels jackson! :skep: 
Nice bike they ride well, I broke one but it worked till it died.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Accidentally posted this is the single crown thread, to discover there doesn't seem to be a Dual Crown DH equivalent, someone suggested i'd start one!
> So to start, heres my brand new 951 weighing in at 41.05 lbs with full DH tyres and tubes!
> 
> It rides amazingly. Check it out, and add yours, spec followed by pics.
> ...


:eekster: :eekster: :arf: :ihih: :yikes: :crazy: NICE BIKE!! Your right it was down hill from your post(your signature) LMFAO... only complaint It's not mine :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## sacredg (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok so once agin, that 951 blows all the other bikes in this thread out of the park. but hey here is my DH beast. 9" of super smooth travel. I love it but I think I am getting rid of it as I can ONLY ride it on nasty DH. and I have another FR bike that can handle all that so this seems pointless for me to own right now. who knows maybe I will keep her around for race weekends. only other issue is the damn frame and shock weigh 15.5lbs ALONE.....thats without the floating arm, seatpost, saddle, or rear axle. but it eats rocks for breakfast and roots for lunch. anyway Spec on request. here is a link as I am an interweb Idiot.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4367067/


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

primefocus said:


> pass the napkins


Napkins? Pass the vasoline!


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

jeez that 951 is just so damn seksi. I cant describe it, but that frame shape hits me on a fundamental level. Must.Get.One.


----------



## chybulo (Dec 30, 2009)

My new toy Scott Gambler 10 DH


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

FROGMAN524 said:


> There she blows!


I love that black/white combo. Almost enough to sell my few month old 09 Demo!


----------



## Fantom808 (Jul 20, 2008)

all ready to ride santa cruz tomorrow with new pedals from trailhead cycles


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2007)

My first big ****, all I need now are bigger balls to hang out :ciappa:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> My first big ****, all I need now are bigger balls to hang out :ciappa:


Dude!!! I love that. It's so clean


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, awesome looking Tranny, Loving the cranks!!


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

My pic ain't purty and my ride ain't new . . . but it works for me:

Stripped Intense VPX, etc . . .


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

I like the bare look! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

My Blindside 36.25 pounds.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

R9!!


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

be350ka said:


> R9!!


Mine's better.


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice R9s. Weight of these beasts?


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

looks very similar to the Xtension Xtreme/Azonic Recoil, or vice verse


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

aphis said:


> Nice R9s. Weight of these beasts?


Pretty close to 40 lbs on mine (39.? LBS). I have been thinking pretty hard about a Fox 40, but I don't know that I have the coin to spend right now.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> Mine's better.


How is the Avy 5th?


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow. Some SICK DH rigs in this thread. My recently finished old-school build pales in comparison, but i'll post it anyway. It's more of an AM/FR bike though...

Here's the specs:
Frame: '99 Specialized Ground Control FSR DH - DIY Gunmetal w/ flat clear, custom decals and Risse Racing Hex Link
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 
Forks: '05 Marzocchi Jr. T w/ Super T internals
Cranks: Race Face Diabolus - 24/36/Bash
Chain Guide: Blackspire Stinger.
Bottom Bracket: Race Face Diabolus
Bars: Race Face Evolve DH
Stem: Direct Fit Marzocchi
Saddle: Specialized Rival SL 140.
Grips: Oury MTB - clear
Wheelset: Mavic Deetraks
Tyres: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Stick-E DH casing (front)/ 2.1 DTC (rear)
Headset: Chris King - Black
Pedals: Wellgo MG-1 Black (for now)
Chain: SRAM PC-991
Shifters: '09 SRAM X9
Front Derailleur: '09 SRAM X9 - low clamp, top pull
Rear Derailleur: '09 SRAM X9 - Medium cage
Brakes: Avid Code - Galvanized w/ 8" rotors (Front+Rear)
Seatpost: Thomson Elite - black
Cassette: SRAM PG-990 11/34


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

atchipmunk said:


>


Now THAT is slick.

Old school with some new school flavor! :thumbsup:


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Now THAT is slick.
> 
> Old school with some new school flavor! :thumbsup:


Thanks! That was exactly what I was going for with this build...Old-school flava with a new school twist. :thumbsup: 
In case you're interested...here's the build thread over in the Spesh forum:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=570489


----------



## dchilla (Oct 30, 2007)

*Here's mine*

Just put the new E2200 on not bad! :thumbsup:


----------



## chybulo (Dec 30, 2009)

dchilla said:


> Just put the new E2200 on not bad! :thumbsup:


Nice ride!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

*Transition TR450*

Finally got it done...Boxxer Team, X.9 Drivetrain, Holzfeller OCT Cranks, Fox RC4 rear, Formula K18 brakes, Transition hub to ex729 wheels, Deity pedals, bars, grips. Twenty6 stem, Kenda nevegal tires. 40.7 pounds and even more beautiful than the pics show. I'm so stoked on the bike


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That TR450 is SWEET.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

NICE... guessing the shop discounts help lol (guess your an employe). Tell us how the RC4 performs and how the adjustments are. LOOKS AMAZING!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My Devinci E-bay/parts bin/sale/closeout special build. I don't race, nor am I a hucker, but this is a hell of a lot more fun at the resorts than taking my trailbike, or renting. It's just shy of 37#, with roughly $2500 spent.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK heres the new sled.
Took it out to the crack today for some good ol fashioned DJ, tables and berms.
Love it as well as the Schwalbe Dirty Dans ROCK.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

love the "large" on the TR450 seat tube :thumbsup:


----------



## J_Sims (Mar 29, 2007)

my M6

nothing fancy but functional fo sho...

now upgraded to
Race Face orange bar
Saint 4 pot brakes

I want a PBJ


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

not quite a beast yet... but its a good start!


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

Here's my DH/freerider. Not for weight weenies


----------



## commencal-guy (Aug 20, 2008)

A lot of nice bikes here guys. Nice job. Still waiting for custom Fluorescent Boxxer decals from slikgraphics.


----------



## Dimon_RA (Dec 7, 2007)

more freeride, but what the hell, it's a beast and it comes with a Dual Crown =)


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

It's been upgraded a bit since those pictures and will be getting full saint this summer.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

48.5 lbs. Just finished a refresh with a bunch of new parts.


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

Margaritaman said:


> 48.5 lbs. Just finished a refresh with a bunch of new parts.


48 lbs! :eekster:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

2008 Cannondale Perp 1
2010 Boxxer Team
2010 Cane Creek Double Barrel (Obtainium spring not pictured)
Shimano Saint Cranks 22/36/Bash 175
Shimano Hollowtech II BB
Shimano XTR front derailleur
SRAM X9 rear derailleur
SRAM X0 trigger shifters
SRAM PC991 chain
SRAM 970 DH cassette
E13 DS chainguide
Sun MTX Camo rims on WTB LaserDisc Super Duty Hubs - Minion DHF 42a/60a 2.5/2.35 
Kona Wah Wah pedals
Avid Code 203mm brakes front/rear
Cane Creek XXCII reducing headset
TruVativ Holzfeller World Cup handlebars
Twenty6 F1 integrated stem
ODI lock grips
Thomson seatpost
WTB Rocket V seat

tips in at 40lbs even


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Accidentally posted this is the single crown thread, to discover there doesn't seem to be a Dual Crown DH equivalent, someone suggested i'd start one!
> So to start, heres my brand new 951 weighing in at 41.05 lbs with full DH tyres and tubes!
> 
> It rides amazingly. Check it out, and add yours, spec followed by pics.
> ...


Oh my god! I've been riding motocross and bmx my whole life and sport bikes for about 5 years and that is one of the most gorgeous machines I have ever seen in my life! The design, the colors, everything about it is just beautiful! Of course all of the other bikes in here are awesome as well, but that intense is a work of art.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

It's comin together... piece bah piece


----------



## tatucik (Jan 31, 2010)

RB Boxter


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

Heres my ride. Im still working on finishing it up but you can see the final product. 
Large Demo 8
DHX 5 Pushed
Manitou travis triple ti
MSC 560 wheels
Hayes Stroker ace
Answer Protaper bar
Answer rove pedal
gamut p30
funn skinny rl saddle
King headset
X9 drive train.
More pics to come once I get it outside.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

My Beast!


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

39.6 lbs

Lightest Banshee Scream?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this tread need a canadian beast:
cove std vivid5.1 Push Factory Tune with downhill 18kg:thumbsup:

Klick


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

_rich_ said:


> 2010 Purgatory Chocolate Chip w/Avalanche suspension
> this is my friends Brians bike.
> He took out out for the first time today and he loves it !!!!!


we have our winner


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*The Gran Mal!!!*

Just love that name!

I just got my Transition Gran Mal and I love it! 
I, originally, purchased it so I wouldn't thrash my Knolly DT at the local resort and for misc. shuttle runs, but after a couple rides I decided to give it the love it deserves...what a bike.

2007 Gran Mal
'09 Zocchi Roco WC w/ Zocchi 350lb. Ti Spring
Cane Creek 1.5 XX CII - Headset
'09 FOX 40 RC2 - Twenty6 Direct Mount Stem
Easton Havoc DH OS Bars-Oury Grips
Formula "The One's"
Azonic Wheelset
Saint 805 Cranks
Gamut P30 Chainguide
Twent6 Ralleye Ti Pedals
Sram X9 RD/Shifter
XT M770 Cassette
Continental Rubber Queen's 2.4
Thomson 30.0 Set-back Post
Selle Italia TLD Saddle

40.23 lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice GM !


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Turner DHR


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Who build your frame? definitely looks custom, can you post up geometry #s?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

It's a Draco Industries Vigilante. Not actually custom, just a small builder that's not around anymore.


46.5" wheelbase
63.5 degree HTA
12.9" BB
17" CS


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

That thing looks awesome, must pull some _serious_ G's through corners!


----------



## lmosnow (Jun 27, 2009)

*My Blindside*

I bought the frame used, new powdercoat, got the parts together and she's ready to ride. I'll slowly upgrade parts to pimp it out.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice Bike!


----------



## mountainbiker9109 (Sep 23, 2005)

Heres my vp free after some more upgrades.


----------



## pmaddy (Feb 27, 2006)

Just finished pulling this thing together for this summer.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

The subtle green bits are sweet! Nice ride.


----------



## Antares (Apr 4, 2010)

1440Brad said:


> 09 Devinci Wilson One
> View attachment 495855


Devincis <3


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*My "New" '08 Jedi*

Specs:
'08 (L) Jedi
FOX DHX 5 - 350lb. Ti spring
FOX 40 RC2
Azonic Outlaws
Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4's
Formula "The One" 203 f/r
Easton Havoc Dh Bars
Twenty6 DM Stem
Oury Grips
X-9 Drivetrain
Chris King Headsest
Hope Seat Clamp
Thomson Seatpost
SDG Ti Fly Saddle
Saint 805 Cranks
Race Face 36t Chainring
Dura Ace 12-28 Cassette
E-13 LG1
Twenty6 Ralleye Ti Pedals

38.56 lbs.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

*V10*

My Santa Cruz V10 just got back from being rebuilt and serviced.. and new decal kit i made..


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

And the award for 'Most Colour Coordinated Bike' goes to......



Dominator13 said:


> Specs:
> '08 (L) Jedi
> FOX DHX 5 - 350lb. Ti spring
> FOX 40 RC2
> ...


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

Freshened up the Demo for 2010!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Totally sick bikes in here great work guy's!

One thing those that route there front disc brake cables on there outside leg, like the super Hawt V10 above, please please rout em on the inside, why u guys do this i have no idea lol. First decent crash, ya asking for a split hose, apart from dam ugly and kinks ya line, extra pressure on ya banjo, spank spank 

The Fox and Boxxer has guide points for the inside routing HELLO 

I'm anal about bike prep

My
DHR
Boxxer Teams, Sun EQ 31s + Hadleys, RF FR 165mm +G2 +Burgtec Penthouse pedals, Thomson elite + Sunline V1 + Straitline DM 28mm stem + Avid Rs 203/180

I love this pic, taken in daylight, I used the flash and over exposed it often a nice touch for portrait shots even with good light


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

my 951, 20kg flat. planning on getting new brakes and fork. avid elixir r, boxxer wc red or dorado pro(not so fun of carbon)


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

Old school. Just sold.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got this sucker built up. Giving a well loved frame some new life...



















Still piecing together some burlier wheels and proper tires.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

what kinda bike is the green ? love the wanna be dirt bike frame design...


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

SWD Crazy 8. It's an '07 I believe. Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

38.12 pounds of pure shreddin


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

holy cow. looks like that rear tube valve downed a whole bottle of viagra..

but jeez, super super sick bike. I would luv to get one, but they rather rare in south africa.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

CapricornZA said:


> holy cow. looks like that rear tube valve downed a whole bottle of viagra..


HaHaHa, funny !


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

greengreer said:


> Just got this sucker built up. Giving a well loved frame some new life...


That head-tube decal is freaking awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

06 7Point7. I've been wanting to post in here for so long! Finally got the 888's this week.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> That head-tube decal is freaking awesome!!:thumbsup:


Haha thanks! That my race-face


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

juicy

Frame - Cove Shocker (Medium)
Rear Shock - Fox DHX5 450lb
Headset - FSA
Seat Collar - Hope
Fork - 2010 Rock Shox BoXXer Race
Stem - Straitline Direct 50mm
Handlebars - Azonic DW 30*
Grips - Lizerdskin 
Saddle - SDG 
Seatpost - SDG
Brakes - Avid Elixier
Rotors - 203mm
R/Derailleur - Sram X9 short Cage
Rear-Shifter - Sram X9
Cassette - Dura Ace 12-25T
Chain - kmc sl 9 holow silver (ten speed)
Crankset - Gravity Light 165mm
Wheelset - Hope Pro2 Mavic 729 
Tires - Maxxis 2.5
Inner Tubes - Latex
Pedals - Time


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

^^^Nice!^^^ 

How are the Rain Kings? I love all the other Conti's I've tried and was looking at those.
Do you think they would make a decent intermediate tire or are the spikes too tall for anything but mud?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

greengreer said:


> ^^^Nice!^^^
> 
> How are the Rain Kings? I love all the other Conti's I've tried and was looking at those.
> Do you think they would make a decent intermediate
> ...


Thanks. You can ride the RK in all conditions. For dry condition der kaiser is better,


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

*My Session Build*

Well guys, I have been drooling over all the bikes on this thread for what seems like for ever but now it's my turn to post my own.

Frame- Trek Session 88, Large
Fork- Boxxer WC White
Rims- Mavic EX823's
Hubs- Hope Pro 2's black
Spokes- DT Comp black 254mm w/ 16mm nipples 
Shifter- X.0 trigger
Handlebars- Spank 777 White
Brakes- Elixir CR's 203 front 203 rear
Crankset- Saint 170
Chainring- Saint 36t
Chainguide- MRP G2 ISCG mount white
Casette- Sram PG-970 12-26t
Seat post- Thomson Elite
Saddle- WTB Silverado White (I'm sorry its just gonna look so fresh)
Stem- Faceface Atlas FR SL Direct mount
Grips- RF Sniper red lock-on
Tires- Maxxis DHF Triple Compoud 2.5's
Pedals- Straightline Platforms white
Derailleur- X.0 shortcage red
Chain- Sram PC-971 9spd
Headset- Cane Creek Frustum SE Light (came with frame)
Other- Avid-Sram matchmaker


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

top bikes

We should keep it down to one or 2 piccs though this is killing my bandwidth lol


----------



## FRMtber (May 20, 2010)

Frame: 05 Big Hit Spec
Shock: Fox Vanilla
Forks: Marz. Bombers
Cranks: RIDE DH Race Face cranks
Chain Guide: Mrp Party Crasher
Bottom Bracket: X-type
Bars: Race Face diablous
Stem: .Truviativ Husselfet
Saddle: ....
Grips: spec..
Rims: Ditch witch rear, intense up front
Tyres: Kenda blu groove and nevegal
Headset: stock spec..
Pedals: Kona sealed jackshit's
Chain: SRAM
Shifter: Sram X7
Rear Mech: Sx-4
Brakes: Stroker trails

I know i know.. single crowns, just for parts lookage, shock is out getting new bushings machined, front rim out to get trued..


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

RamRider said:


> Well guys, I have been drooling over all the bikes on this thread for what seems like for ever but now it's my turn to post my own.
> 
> Frame- Trek Session 88, Large
> Fork- Boxxer WC White
> ...


Freakin Sexy bike mate!
Ride her hard and enjoy her


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

My bike (in the shop): Sette Vexx DH.....rides so nicley if you put racing components on it


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

My 2006 TURNER DHR just put the old sticker kit on, been saving it since october, now im plowing in stylez
Size Large weighs in about 43#
Fox DHX5 with rcs spring/Marzocchi RC2X
Mavic 823 with Hadley Hubs/Maxxis Minons
Saint cranks/Gamut P40/Easton Pedals
hayes stroker v7 F&R
Sunline Bars/FUnn Stem/Sunline Grips/FSA Headset
FSA seatpost/WTB silverado

























and heres my turner hardtail proto 1 of a kind


----------



## bikephan (Apr 14, 2008)

Intense SS FRO. simple have 4 fork options, 40, 888slata, totem, dorado 1.5
fox dhx 5.0 and cane creek DB(waiting on spring)
fox 40 with the 09 internals
truvativ holzfeller direct mount with Risse top plate
Double XX headset with all the shims to run any steerer tube
Boo Bars
XO shifting
E13 guide on truvativ stylo with ceramic bearings
Syncros wheelset


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> My 2006 TURNER DHR just put the old sticker kit on, been saving it since october, now im plowing in stylez...


Dude I love the colors of that DHR. So sick.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

There are some nice looking builds posted here. I am particularly fond of the Intense M1's and M6's (don't remember seeing any M3's). Just looking continues to excite me for finishing my M1. I hope to post pictures in a couple of weeks when all of the parts come in.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

These are probably the only pictures that will ever exist of this bike clean.



















this came with my cranks










heres the fork


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Just built Up..ready for the Dirt!!


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Commencal Supreme DH, lots of nice stuff. Saint, Hope IIs/823s, 2010 888, High Roller UST, Stroker Aces.

The steer tube isn't cut in this pic yet. Came in at 40.9 pounds.


----------



## minde (Feb 5, 2009)

Marin Quake 7.2


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

My Norco Shore I just finished refinishing and building.









-








-


----------



## Ace_mon (May 31, 2010)

This is my 05 Treck session 77 w a 2004 super T on it and some avid juicy 5s. Bought it for 1k$ three weeks ago--good deal? I thought so.

I brought it out to the lunch loop in grand junction the first day I could and broke my wrist when I fouled up launching the cap of bentonite hill. Now I have around 25 more days to wait before I get my cast off and can ride my new bike : (


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

Totally rebuilt this one. Custom decals and all upgraded parts.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mikesee said:


> And finally,


Is this a CO resort??? I need to go ride that trail with the table tops over and over!!!

Me needs the jumping practice and that looks like the best trail I've ever seen for it!!! 

Thanks in advance if you would please let me know where this is that what trail that was...

Much appreciated, and sorry for derailing the thread..

NICE BIKES~!!!!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Is this a CO resort??? I need to go ride that trail with the table tops over and over!!!
> 
> Me needs the jumping practice and that looks like the best trail I've ever seen for it!!!
> 
> ...


whistler!!! I really miss that place!!


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, I definitely like the bare brushed aluminum, since I am a welder/fabricator by trade...The bike definitely performs much better as well as looking better.


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

2008 Cannondale Perp


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

greengreer said:


> Still piecing together some burlier wheels and *proper tires*.


Curious why you think the RQ is not "proper"?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, It's a killer tire. I borrowed the freeride wheelset off of my trailbike until I can get something burlier built for the DH rig, so they are not gonna stay on there. I have ridden it at the local slalom track type thing and the tires are great. I would consider running them on a smoother, hardpacked DH trail but most of the trails where I live are loamy, rocky and muddy so I don't think the RQ would be ideal. Also I consider a "proper" DH tire to be more than single ply and have a wire bead. 

I am thinking about the Rain King's. Between those and the RQ I should have my bases covered.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice perp!


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

My '09 Yeti 303R-DH:


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

Jens_Fredrik said:


> My '09 Yeti 303R-DH:


What is the function of the flap between your uppers on your fork? Never seen one of those before...


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

mud guard


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

Sorry, messed up


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

mud gard? small HB? this piece of wood is not for a fire below ?? 
nice rig!


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

My newly finished Morewood kalula, on a budget 

18.5 Kgs in the heavy DH tire/tube setup and rides perfectly.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

First of all, those 2 black Yeti's look amazing, congrats!

Regarding the Kalula, I'm quite interested in your ride impressions - I have not seen many reviews of this frame, and inquiring minds want to know...
I have no doubt it should rip as a DH bike (or mini-DH to be fashionable), but I wonder how suitable it would be for FR? Do you feel it handles jumping and drops well? Does it ramp up sufficiently in the rear to deal with harsh landings? thanks...


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

Iceman: with the kalula, regarding the backend, Morewood is actually testing the kalula link on the 2011 makulu to use as it is more progressive.

As for how my impressions is, well, it feels bottomless, and ive never tried to ride a frame/shock combo that feels this smooth.

As for jumping, it pops off everything when i want it to, and i dont want to make it sound like im pro at this jazz  but it makes it fun to hit the less fast lines and just bounce off things to get some air even in small rockgardens.

As for headangle and all that, static angle is one thing, but if you set it up like morewood/bos suggest, it runs at 40% sag so sits deep in the travel, and is plenty slack for anything bar the steepest stuff.

I do have a bit of frame envy at times when i see the shiny new makulus here, but tbh, in the end i think the kalula is just as good if not a better ride then the full on big bore brother


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

DeanH said:


> Iceman: with the kalula, regarding the backend, Morewood is actually testing the kalula link on the 2011 makulu to use as it is more progressive.
> 
> As for how my impressions is, well, it feels bottomless, and ive never tried to ride a frame/shock combo that feels this smooth.
> 
> ...


Thanks, sounds appetizing enough... 

So I get the speed/float/pop thing, I'm sure it's close to the Makulu and that has been getting rave reviews for DH, as we all know by now. Would you say it deals with FR and bigger hits properly as well? No funny business bottoming out? What about lippier jumps?


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

BIGHaroHucker said:


> What is the function of the flap between your uppers on your fork? Never seen one of those before...


What does it keep mud from splashing forward into nothingness....I dont see the function unless the wheel was spinning backwards. To me, it seems like a waste. Who cares if mud is flying in front of you.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

well, ive bottomed out the front 888 RCV i borrowed a few times, but tbh i havent felt i was anywhere near that with the rear ever.

im a 200+ lbs rider with a 300 spring thats recommended for me, ill admit the biggest drop thing ive done was a 10 ft thing ? and i mean that as in landing nicely on a slope, it was not a huck to flat. 

Im going out tonight with some buddies to bounce around town, ill be doing a few 3-6 ft hucks to flat then, i guess ill be able to answet you if that makes it bottom out, but i doubt it, i mean it feels oddly soft, but the Bos just works and so far on a 4.2 km long DH run in rocks and roots only. and not even a hint of ever running out of travel.


----------



## Rouni (Feb 3, 2008)

Got this yesterday, feels so good!!


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

BIGHaroHucker said:


> What does it keep mud from splashing forward into nothingness....I dont see the function unless the wheel was spinning backwards. To me, it seems like a waste. Who cares if mud is flying in front of you.


You are not going fast enough.... What happens is the mud is flung forward and hits you straight in the face/goggles when you catch up with it.

I works extremely well when it comes to keeping the goggles reasonably clean.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Rouni said:


> Got this yesterday, feels so good!!


I love the linkage! Looks like an awesome ride, I wish I could ride one and see for myself.


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*M6*

Traded up up from my Socom


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

*Sinister R9*

My first Real bike !


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

my 08 canfield jedi
elka stage 5
888 rc2x 
lots of other goodies 

rear wheel only temporary


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice! You'll love it!


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks dom 

i hope to have some more detailed pix in the canfield forum


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Moar please :0


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's my 2002 Intense M1. I just finished it so have not even had an opportunity to take it for a ride yet.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice elka stuff


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

BIGHaroHucker said:


> What does it keep mud from splashing forward into nothingness....I dont see the function unless the wheel was spinning backwards. To me, it seems like a waste. Who cares if mud is flying in front of you.


I was just as sceptical as you. Having tried one, I wouldn't be without it, they're brilliant.


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

New on here, so I thought I would start with sticking up my new beauty, not amazing I know, but chuffed at the discount on an 09 model!


----------



## yarondot (Jun 2, 2005)

*My Demo 8*

My DEMO 8


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

That R9 is very cool- the only other raw one I've seen, they stripped the coating off the swingarm too. didn't look near as good as yours!


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

here's my glory ive had for a couple months, and a friends new stab.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Tha Demo


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

fop 1 nice pair, great place to capture them too, nice to see bikes in there element :thumbsup:


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is mine Transition TR 450


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

update. New rims and now tubeless.
Finally done and ready for the season. 39.5 lbs with 2 ply Muddy Marys.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*I.... Am.... LEGEND*


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

my new ride.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My newest addition to my stable of bikes. Just built it up last weekend. Getting plenty of trail time on it. 37.9 lbs of pure fun


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

not new but here's my '08 Scott Gambler DH10:










pic from yesterday at Anzere


----------



## marbru (Jun 28, 2010)

*sunset*



Mike-e said:


> Tha Demo


what a wonderful bike in a wonderful setting!!!:eekster: 
(congratulations for the photo!)


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Rouni said:


> Got this yesterday, feels so good!!


Do you love your Zumbi as much as I love mine? :thumbsup:


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

My first DH rig:

























42.5lbs in size small.


----------



## Memo (Aug 8, 2006)

here it is..


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

Cool, another reason to post 'er up again!


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Arkayne said:


> Cool, another reason to post 'er up again!


NOW THAT BIKE SHOULD BE IN MY "BLING" THREAD !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xiphon (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

weescott said:


> My first DH rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike but odd frame, I really question the sanity of using what looks like a pivoted link (the little black link that attaches the shock) between two sections of the swing arm that are one piece... I mean these things don't need a pivot?!

Unless that bit is just bolted there instead of using welds... Probably to create this virtual 4 bar pivot thing when its simply a horst link...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Finally finished..










pretty respectable, i could save some weight but will i? probably not.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

That Orange is BURLY.


----------



## xiphon (Jun 19, 2009)

Another pic...


----------



## mashimaro (Apr 22, 2008)

My new DH bike. It's a YT Industries Tues DH. I'm very happy with how it rides, and I'll probably by even happier when the softer springs I ordered for shock and fork arrive.

Good: Great components, Super Value at 2099 Euro = 2690 USD ( I live in Sweden. That's why the price is in Euro ), really good customer service, Frame geometry is nice, rear linkage may look weird but works well.

Bad: Frame weight is a bit on the heavy side, came with single ply Kenda Nevegal 2.5 Stick-E, paint chips easily










Spec list:

Shock - Rock Shox Vivid 5.1

Fork - Rock Shox Boxxer Team

Headset - YT Taper

Rear Derailleur - Sram X9

Shift Lever - Sram X9

Chain Guide - E13 SRS+ Steel

Brakes - Avid Elixir CR

Crankset - Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1

Cassette - Sram PSG 970, 11-32 Teeth

Bottom Bracket - Truvativ Howitzer Team

Front Hub - Division FHB light - 20mm Thru Axle

Rear Hub - Division RHS light - 12mm Thru Axle

Rims - Alexrims Supra D

Front and rear tire - Kenda Nevegal 2.50 E-Stick, I replaced them with Maxxis DHF/High Roller

Stem - Truvativ Holzfeller Bolt on

Handlebar - Truvativ Boobar

Seatpost - Truvativ Hussefelt

Saddle - YT, I replaced it with Selle Italia Turbo Lite

Pedals - Division


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

latest update to: BoXXer WC

Cove Shocker 2009 (Medium)
Fork - 2010 Rock Shox BoXXer Worlcup
Rear Shock - Elka Stage 5 Diverse ti 450lb
Headset - Chris King
Seat Collar - Hope
Stem - Straitline Direct 50mm
Handlebars - Azonic DW 30*
Grips - Lizerdskin
Saddle - WTB Evo
Seatpost - Thomson
Brakes - Avid Elixier CR
Rotors - 203mm
R/Derailleur - Sram X9 short Cage
Rear-Shifter - Sram X9
Cassette - Dura Ace 12-25T
Chain - kmc sl 9 holow silver (ten speed)
Crankset - Gravity Light 165mm
Wheelset - 2x Hope Pro2 Mavic 729
Tires - Maxxis
Inner Tubes -Maxxis FR
Pedals - No Name Flat


18.2Kg


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's my 2002 Intense M1 after a fork replacement. Everything is dialed in and ready to go now.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Woops, they're kind of big. Anyway, you get the idea.


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

Arkayne said:


> Cool, another reason to post 'er up again!


 what rims are these?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Those look like the Crank Brothers Opiums


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

crank brother iodines aint they ??


----------



## justinber95 (Apr 21, 2010)

aluminum can be welded....just take it to an aluminum welder


----------



## Risky (Dec 10, 2007)

*santa cruz v-10*

Her name is daisy and she is both very naughty and very nice!


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

My first DH rig



















Old but beautiful


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Muddy Stinky.


----------



## 02sedona (May 23, 2006)

My new rig. 40.4 lbs


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

JamisonW said:


> My first DH rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That upper crown and steerer tube doesn't look right.......


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

02sedona said:


> My new rig. 40.4 lbs


Hey how do you like those tires? do you run them tubeless? could you?


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

nightofthefleming said:


> That upper crown and steerer tube doesn't look right.......


Its just a tall crown... I mean I can't see anything wrong with it when I look at it in my garage. Maybe its just the picture angle.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

JamisonW said:


> Its just a tall crown... I mean I can't see anything wrong with it when I look at it in my garage. Maybe its just the picture angle.


It just looks like there is exposed steerer tube both under, and on top of the crown.


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

those must be the longest invisible bolts looking that stem to the top crown, or there aint bolts there.. big gap that. I suppose the stem was left uncut, or?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

CapricornZA said:


> those must be the longest invisible bolts looking that stem to the top crown, or there aint bolts there.. big gap that. I suppose the stem was left uncut, or?


I think your kind of saying the same thing I am. It looks like the top crown needs to be lowered down to the headtube, and then either the stem slammed down to the crown and the steerer cut, or spacers need to be put in between. Or maybe it's just the angle......


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

_rich_ said:


> 2010 Purgatory Chocolate Chip w/Avalanche suspension
> this is my friends Brians bike.
> He took out out for the first time today and he loves it !!!!!


My friend Rob from Trumbull told me about you/this bike. Might see you tomorrow with it in person...COOOL!

I am picking up his Weyless which I am not sure belongs with the awesomeness that is already posted...but still my sweet ride!


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

JamisonW said:


> My first DH rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORE AIR IN THE BACK TIRE lol!

Is that a DHi Lobo or did they stop calling it Lobo around that frame year?


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

nightofthefleming said:


> It just looks like there is exposed steerer tube both under, and on top of the crown.


Good point about that... I noticed that earlier but thought it wasn't anything bad, I checked just now and looks like there are some FAT spacers covering it up anywhere it's exposed. I'm guessing its not the stock fork and the previous owner didn't feel like cutting the tube. I dunno if anything's wrong with that but looks fine IMO.



skamatt23 said:


> MORE AIR IN THE BACK TIRE lol!
> 
> Is that a DHi Lobo or did they stop calling it Lobo around that frame year?


Hahaha at the time the back tire was flat... It was already low before that and a flat drop on a rock pinched it. I know for sure its a 2001 DHi Race, idk about any lobo haha


----------



## ride.like.u.got.a.pair (Oct 15, 2008)

here's my biatch....


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

hotdamn that demo is seksi. nice machine dude.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

¨this is what i ride since 2Mt and i am happy... slack and low i like it much!!!


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated and finished version of my TR 450. Weighs in at 41 lbs



















Frame: Transition TR 450 (L)
Fork: 2010 Boxxer Team
Shock: Fox RC4 with RCS ti spring
Wheels: Mavic Deemax
Tires: Maxxis Highroller front Maxxis DHF Minion Rear
Cranks: Shimano Saint
Pedals: Straitline Platforms
Brakes: Avid Elixirs (203 F/R)
Bars: Chromag Fubar OSX
Stem: Straitline Ultra 50
Grips: ODI Ruffian MX
Shifter: Sram XO
Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
Cassette: Sram PG 970
Guide: E13 LG1+
Chainring: E13 DH 36T
Seat Post: Thomson Elite
Seat Collar: Straitline Collar Clamp
Seat: Funn Skinny RL

Not the best pics. I'll try and get some better ones.


----------



## puppy_6.6 (Jan 18, 2010)

35 lb i love it


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

puppy_6.6 said:


> 35 lb i love it


Holeee crap! That's one nice bike :thumbsup:

What's up with the crowns, are they polished standard crowns or are they something special?


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine new rig.... it only been out for the past two weekends. I love it so far.


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

02sedona said:


> My new rig. 40.4 lbs


I like that white driver. No-nonsense build.


----------



## puppy_6.6 (Jan 18, 2010)

gladegp said:


> Holeee crap! That's one nice bike :thumbsup:
> 
> What's up with the crowns, are they polished standard crowns or are they something special?


I like raw and made it myself


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

sick!!!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Topgun514 said:


>


Hey, I think I know that dude. Pretty sure I had a calc class with him at the U. small world


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

skamatt23 said:


> MORE AIR IN THE BACK TIRE lol!
> 
> Is that a DHi Lobo or did they stop calling it Lobo around that frame year?


It's a 2000 DHi Race. I had the same bike, also my first DH rig.


----------



## hotsnail (Jul 23, 2007)

Took mine for a first ride last week, and the Jedi performed brilliantly! even in the mud 














































The front wheel will be replaced by a matching one this winter and it will probably get a titanium spring.

Spec list:
frame: Canfield Jedi Large
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0
Spring: NukeProof 500lb
Fork: Rock Shox Boxxer Race
Cranks: RaceFace respond
Chainring: E13 G-ring 36T
Chainguide: MRP G2 wide
Chain: SRAM PC991
Casette: SRAM PG950 11-28
Mech: SRAM X0 short cage
Shiftercable: Transfil Black snake
Shifter: SRAM X0
Brakes: Avid Elixr R white
Disks: Avid G3 203/185
Hubs: NOX DH
Rims: Spank Spike
Spokes: DT Competition
Front tyre: Maxxis Highroller SH Dual ply 
Rear tyre: Maxxis Minion DHf Dual ply Super tacky
Stem: Sunline direct mount 50mm
Bar: Blackspire 808, 20mm rise 800mm
Grips: Sunline
Seatpost: SDG i-beam
Seat: I-fly
Seatpost clamp: Salsa liplock


----------



## Copes_X3 (Oct 17, 2010)

06 Sunday Elite, freeride version but used as my privateer racing rig.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

*my 05 v10*







05 santa cruz v10
05 triple 8's
ethirteen crank and guides
2010 dt swiss fr600 rear wheel(not in pic)
mavic front wheel
downhill minion tires 
hadley hubs 
easton bars 
lizard skin grips
thompson seat post


----------



## BMeX (Jun 16, 2010)

My first sled


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

wheres your chain?


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Do not buy anything from FROGMAN524. He will rip you off.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah if you don't read the description of what you're buying maybe, and can't understand that there is no implied warranty or return policy. Also, the shock that I replaced it with came from Fox as just a regular old Fox RC4, and it fit right on my bike with no craxy modifications or unusual bushings. It's not my fault Canfield decided to use proprietary design on their frame


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

FROGMAN524 claimed that the shock has bushings installed. When I got the shock, only 1 side had bushing, and the other won't accept standard 1/2" bushings. 

He then refused to take calls, texts, PMs.

DO NOT BUY from FROGMAN524.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

If I wanted to rip you off I would not have wasted my money on shipping the thing in the first place. Get over yourself


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

plus I don't have anything else to sell so don't bother wasting your time trying to slander me


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Next time you try selling anything, I will be there.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

If I wanted to rip you off I would not have wasted my money on shipping the thing in the first place. Get over yourself


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cable0guy said:


> Next time you try selling anything, I will be there.


you know i gave you such a good deal you should sell it for $150 and make a profit:thumbsup:


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

i jus think thats a joke im gonna guess he wasnt aiming he wasnt trying to rip u off or like he said he wouldnt of sent it or at least i think the same way as frogman524


----------



## amysue135 (Oct 22, 2008)

smooth sailing! so fast...

2007 Iron Horse World Cup Frame with '09 Boxxer World Cup, Fox DHX 5.0.

Sweet machine!



















Gotta dig chicks on bikes!


----------



## MTBXRacing (May 17, 2007)

Haro .357 Magnum Custom Build


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

now that is a unique bike!


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

My first big bike


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

jdcatnau said:


> My first big bike


That's an awful big picture too... Nice bike though.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think one of the biggest upgrades that you should look into is upgrading that Boxxer from a Race to a Team which involves new lowers and internals and costs about $400 but makes a HUGE difference in the ride and tuning functions of your fork. I did it and it's definetely worth it


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

FROGMAN524 said:


> I think one of the biggest upgrades that you should look into is upgrading that Boxxer from a Race to a Team which involves new lowers and internals and costs about $400 but makes a HUGE difference in the ride and tuning functions of your fork. I did it and it's definetely worth it


You don't need new lowers. All you need is to remove the little steel insert from the lowers. It's a simple press fit, pops right out.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

*orange 222*

i havn't posted my bike in here yet, and just done a few things to it.








i love it, although wondering whether to get a standard size shock in there (8.75x2.5 instead of 9.5x3)

ive just put new RC2X VA internals and TI coils in the fork and a new bar to lower and widen things (element nickel wide flatbar cut to 750mm), but had to raise the fork in the crowns so the new adjusts miss the bar.

going for a proper test tomorrow before winter training starts


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

2010 Voltage FR30+


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

holy crap theres alot of porn this page!


----------



## ABLACKCAR (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually just sold this bike, but I didn't get any pics up after I did some upgrading and fixing and before I sold it...So here she is. My SOLD 2007 TRANSIOTION Gran Mal...



















I loved her...:madman:


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

First DH/Mtn bike circa 1998: Specialized FSR Ground Control. 4" travel.










Current bike: Sette Vexx 8.5" travel.


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Just finished fixing up my bike. Swapped pedals, tires, wen't back to tubeless, new grips, new bars, PUSHed DHX. 













































I've had it for almost 3 years.
Current build specs:
2008 Turner DHR
PUSHed Fox DHX 5.0
Fox 40RC2
SRAM X.0 shifting
Shimano Saint ('08) cranks (170mm)
Straitline pedals
Mavic 823/Hadley hubs
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 (60a rear, 42a front)
FSA Gravity Light bars (31")
Avid Elixr CR brakes (8in rotors)
Sunline V.1 headset
Sunline lock-on grips
Sunline V.1 saddle
Thomson post
E.13 Lg.1 guide w/ E.13 36t guide ring
RCS Ti spring


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

DHgnaR said:


> Just finished fixing up my bike.


Noice! That's what my'08 raw HL wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

f*ck me sideways!
the raw with all black looks so good. 
very well done


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

DHgnaR said:


> Just finished fixing up my bike. Swapped pedals, tires, wen't back to tubeless, new grips, new bars, PUSHed DHX.


Super sick,


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> Noice! That's what my'08 raw HL wants to be when it grows up.


Dang, burly HL! Lookin good!



ryan_daugherty said:


> Super sick,


Thanks.


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

My heavy beast of a bike, I just picked it up a week ago. Heavy but I like the weight and its surprisingly maneuverable in slow speed stuff or at least to me it is.


----------



## Ozmanick (Oct 19, 2010)

that looks like it could outlive a Galapagos turtle!!!! Looks like it can take a DAM hard beating(throw it off a cliff and find out???) I love it, how much does it weigh exactly?


----------



## jonnymbx5 (Jun 11, 2006)

My 303r-dh, 2009 wit a 2010 front triangel.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

My 04 DHR.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's my newest whip.

2009 Yeti 303r-DH large
2010 Marzocchi 888 Evo Ti 
2010 Marzocchi Roco WC
Sun Ringle A.D.D Lite wheelset [black mtx29 hoops and atomlab pimplite hubs en route]
Saint brakes 8" rotors
Saint cranks 165mm
Sunline 745 bars low rise
Sram X0 shifter
Sram X9 deraileur
Specialized Clutch 2.3sx front
Specialized Chunder 2.3sx rear
[going to Specialized Butcher 2.3 DH]
Stoked on how this thing feels, corners great, feels great through the rough stuff. Here's an action shot from last weekend


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

After the two Yeti 303's getting posted, I really want to post mine but am not quite done. Going from SRS to LG1+ and going to re-lace my front wheel to a new rim. I'll post when I get it done in a few weeks...


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Ozmanick said:


> that looks like it could outlive a Galapagos turtle!!!! Looks like it can take a DAM hard beating(throw it off a cliff and find out???) I love it, how much does it weigh exactly?


If its my bike you are asking about yeah its heavy at 46lbs. Yeah it is strong and can take a beating, I am never worried about it not being strong enough.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Frame: Banshee Legend MKII medium
Fork: Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup
Shock: Fox RC4
Cranks: Shimano Saint 165mm
Rear Der: Shimano Saint SS
Pedals: Deity Decoy LT with Straitline pins
Wheelset: Mavic Deemax
Tires: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5
Brakes: Hope Tech V2 203mm front, 183mm rear
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 11-23
Handelbars: Deity Black Label
Stem: Twenty 6
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Seat: WTB Silverado SLT
Shifter: Shimano XTR
Grips: Deity Lean
Headset: Syncros FBI
Chain: Sram PC91 hollow pin
Chainguide: E-thirteen LG1+
Chainring: Renthal 36T
Seat Collar: Hope

Total weight: 37lbs 4oz.

Now I just need the snow to go away.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Powder coated the jedi now waiting on doing the decals...


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Interesting to see one in white BC, looking forward to seeing it with decals. I would love to see a raw Jedi.

Tried to get in touch with Craig today to look at ordering up a Woodie, you have any idea how long it takes + especialy this time of year. I also need to know about shipping to South Korea or South Africa. Gonna run a woodie on the Jedi and maybe get the Delerium sorted next year and try a cartridge for the Totem.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

juan pablo said:


> Interesting to see one in white BC, looking forward to seeing it with decals. I would love to see a raw Jedi.
> 
> Tried to get in touch with Craig today to look at ordering up a Woodie, you have any idea how long it takes + especialy this time of year. I also need to know about shipping to South Korea or South Africa. Gonna run a woodie on the Jedi and maybe get the Delerium sorted next year and try a cartridge for the Totem.


Craigs pretty quick with turnaround make sure to give him your weight style and freeride or dh or combo and he will dial it in.... best shock Ive run to date.....best shock I ran in the past on previous bikes as well... he started going lighter on the valving so they don't feel overdamped now...custom tune is the only really solid setup....


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

cant rem if i ever posted up the done work on my ride 

weighs in a solid 40 lbs or 40.1..i think

Banshee legend Mk2
888 Evo TI
RF Atlas cranks
saint shifter
SLX brakes.
Hope hubs on 823s- tubes in though on speshy Clutch SX up front- maxxis HRs on rear
rear hub is a hope limited ed. Pro3 AM4 green.
exhanged the burgtec ridewide low riser for a spank 777 bar in polished.
will be building up a set of sainthubs laced to the new Halo Chaos rims this winter. all black
rearshock- BOS Stoy( i know the red clashes but they ride too damn nice)
pedals- Gusset slimjims mags.. to be exchanged with Point1 podiums at some stage.

baby approved the frame btw, they arrived nearly at the same time


----------



## vnucpa01 (Sep 11, 2010)

*commencal supreme dh*

2009 Commencal Supreme DH
Boxxer Team
Saint Drivetrain
Hayes Stroker Ace
Azonic Outlaw


----------



## margo (Dec 7, 2010)

2005 Norco A-line


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

This is my Mongoose Black Diamond. Stuck some Boxxers on it. Rides really nice, if not a little heavy.


----------



## baumi (Oct 12, 2010)

if a Foes DHS Mono isn't a beast... what is?


----------



## jpculp (Jul 11, 2009)

baumi said:


> if a Foes DHS Mono isn't a beast... what is?


that thing is a sled. looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

be350ka said:


> R9!!





PCinSC said:


> Mine's better.


i hate both of you


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I finally finished my new DH rig. Just finished building the wheels tonight. Now if I could just get rid of this blizzard...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

after a 2010 saison with a 951


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

baumi said:



> if a Foes DHS Mono isn't a beast... what is?


Squirty, squirty!! More pixs.


----------



## Hertz32 (Nov 29, 2010)

:band: a Foes DHS Mono 2:1 ??:band:


----------



## baumi (Oct 12, 2010)

Hertz32 said:


> a Foes DHS Mono 2:1 ??


whats with the question marks?


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

Mmmmm


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

jeez skid that's a seriously good looking machine right there.


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

CapricornZA said:


> jeez skid that's a seriously good looking machine right there.


Thanks! I had the green Monster machine but it died, and Specialized's warranty rules so this is what I got. I don't miss the green at all, red is where it's at!


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

Skidhucker said:


> Thanks! I had the green Monster machine but it died, and Specialized's warranty rules so this is what I got. I don't miss the green at all, red is where it's at!


oh, you had the green one too..:madman: now i just hate you..



but what happened to the green one?


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

CapricornZA said:


> oh, you had the green one too..:madman: now i just hate you..
> 
> 
> 
> but what happened to the green one?


I get that sometimes hahaha. The green machine had a rough life from the start, dents, dings, crashes, etc... ended up cracking the chainstay triangle then shortly after that was replaced I noticed a crack on the tab where the rear triangle mounts to the front.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

My 2007 Gran Mal


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

Good times on the new bike


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

my trek 88, weighs in at 36.5lbs with maxxis minion ST 2.5 and DH tubes,


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

wow. Erider..what's the parts spec on the 88?


----------



## jase76 (Dec 16, 2007)

224 EVO. I love this bike!


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Trusty DHR.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

my 08 Jedi


----------



## Grunion (Feb 28, 2007)

My Yeti


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is my rig. Waiting on my deemax ultimates, after that repalce the bars and pedals.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice looking Jedi Clockwork! I would love one of those as my next bike.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks! I love it myself


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Chris-nice Jedi, but do you still have the SX???? Considering a '11


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

oh yeah still have my sx thanks


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

MTBAlex said:


> wow. Erider..what's the parts spec on the 88?


fox 40 ti spring 2011 internals
rcs ti spring
point one racing direct mount TI bolts
RF atlas bars
saint cranks
RF next carbon seat post
140gram seat
xpedo pedals 240 grams pair 
deemax wheels
e13 guide
durace cassette
xtr chain
maxxis minion dhf super tacky 2.5
maxis tubes
X0 shifter and short cage derailuer
avid elixir cr w/ complete TI bolt package including washers 203 rotors with ti bolts
blackspire dh 36t


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

New C/Guide, bars and stem.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

That's hot. What's she weigh?


----------



## dash1987 (Jan 21, 2011)

*glory 0 2010*

sorry for the picture bad quality , was took on my cell phone. this is my giant glory 0 2010 all stock except maxxis dh minion 3c and time Z pedal


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright...it's done...and i do believe it's the best TR450 ever built!
And yes, that says 34.58 pounds. And it's a large BTW










































Specs are:
Frame:2011 Transition TR450, Large
Fork: 2011 Rockshox Boxxer R2C2
Rear Shock: 2011 Rockshox Vivid Air R2C
Brakes: 2011 Avid Code 203/185
Shifter/Derailleur: 2011 SRAM X.0
Crankset: 2011 Truvativ Descendant, 165mm, 36t
Bar: 2011 Deity Black Label and Deity Classic Grips
Pedals: 2011 Deity Decoy V2
Chainguide: E13 LG1 
Wheelset: Chris King Hubs, DT Swiss Competition Spokes, Spank Subrosa 30 Evo Rims
Tires: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: FSA
Stem: Chromag Direct Mount 50mm, non rise version


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to agree with you, that is the nicest TR450 ever built! Crazy light.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I concur. Definitely a beautiful looking ride.

How tall are you for the L frame?


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

eurospek said:


> I concur. Definitely a beautiful looking ride.
> 
> How tall are you for the L frame?


I'm 6'2, it fits pretty dang amazing


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

not the best looking tr450 EVER, but i understand your bias. vivid air looks pretty slick.


----------



## pray4snoww (Jun 19, 2008)

Finally got my ride built up. Should be fun to ride once the snow melts.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

where are the made in USA frames??


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

lol, 2.35 AM tires on the tr450. So what you're saying it, with a real DH tire it weighs right around 37-38, just like most of the other light bikes on the market.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

William42 said:


> lol, 2.35 AM tires on the tr450. So what you're saying it, with a real DH tire it weighs right around 37-38, just like most of the other light bikes on the market.


well thanks for the constructive criticism...a dh casing tire would add about 1.5 pounds, still sub 36. and have you even tried the nevegals? they're as big as the minion 2.5, stick better, and i don't flat with them.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> Alright...it's done...and i do believe it's the best TR450 ever built!
> And yes, that says 34.58 pounds. And it's a large BTW...


Yep, definitely nice, but taking the "best tr450" crown from this bad boy will be tough:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=683902


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

8664 said:


> where are the made in USA frames??


Aside from Turner, Intense, Superco and Brooklyn, who still makes frames in the US?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

rotec


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> Aside from Turner, Intense, Superco and Brooklyn, who still makes frames in the US?


Yeti


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> Aside from Turner, Intense, Superco and Brooklyn, who still makes frames in the US?


Sinister :cornut:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ventana, swd, and I'm sure I'll think of more.

PS: nmpearson, I think that tr450 is pretty rad, and I'm sure once you get a proper tire that wont pinch flat all the way down the hill and will last more then a single run (plus grip well) it would ride awesome. I dig the transitions, you don't have to get butthurt cause you're a transition fanboi, I am too. They're rad. I just think its silly to boast about an uber light bike when you're running 2.35 nevegals.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

GearTech said:


> I have to agree with you, that is the nicest TR450 ever built! Crazy light.


It weighs less than my hardtail hahaha


----------



## mantasv (Jun 22, 2010)

Frame: DC Cocker
Fork: Marzocchi 888 VF2 200mm 06'
Gear shifters: Shimano Deore XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Crankset: Race Face Ride DH
Pedals: CrankBrothers 5050
BB: Race Face X-TYPE TEAM DH BB
Cassette: Shimano Deore XT 9sp
Chainguide: e13 LS1 HT
Sprocket: RaceFace 36t
Stem: Race Face Evolve DH
Handlebar: Race Face Diabolus DH
Grips: Race Face Diabolus DH
Brakes:
Front - Hayes HFX 9 V8, 203mm Rotor
Rear - Avid Juicy 7, 203mm Rotor

Front Wheel:
Rim - DitchWitch
Hub - Roller 20

Rear Wheel:
Rim - Mavic EX729
Hub - DT Swiss 440FR

Tyres: Kenda Kolossal D.H. 2.60





































Mantas


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Is that frame made for a dual crown? Cuz somehow I doubt it....

Still looks nice but damn


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Is that frame made for a dual crown? Cuz somehow I doubt it....
> 
> Still looks nice but damn


you'd be wrong then...


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

insanitylevel9 said:


> Sinister :cornut:


Last time I checked, Devinci was Canadian.


----------



## mantasv (Jun 22, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Is that frame made for a dual crown? Cuz somehow I doubt it....
> 
> Still looks nice but damn


frame takes up to 180mm fork for freeride style of riding. Considering much higher SAG on DH fork - 200mm don't screw geo too much. Frame got lifetime waranty and there is no any single picture in the world with broken cocker frame...


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

mantasv said:


> frame takes up to 180mm fork for freeride style of riding. Considering much higher SAG on DH fork - 200mm don't screw geo too much. Frame got lifetime waranty and there is no any single picture in the world with broken cocker frame...


Probably doesn't mess up the geo at all, most 180mm single crown forks are just as long as 200mm dual crowns


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Updates:
Straitline levers (these are really nice)
Funn directmount stem
Changed the Boxxer original red spring for a yellow one
Need a firmer spring for the rear, stock is 350 lbs


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

*here's mine...*








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that ellsworth has to be close to 50lbs.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

fyberglass said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where in cottonwood do you ride that bike?


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

:eekster: seriously can't believe that there's like only two Giant Glories in this entire thread
I had better get a move on & get my 2011 Boxxer WC onto my '07 Glory FR-1 comp & get some pix posted:thumbsup:


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

enemy1 said:


> Updates:
> Straitline levers (these are really nice)
> Funn directmount stem
> Changed the Boxxer original red spring for a yellow one
> Need a firmer spring for the rear, stock is 350 lbs


Loving the Operator :thumbsup:


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

fyberglass said:


> </a>[/IMG]


I always wondered who would buy that stem. So you're the guy...

I picture you looking like this:










Am I close?


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Memo said:


> here it is..


What rims are those?


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

saturnine said:


> that ellsworth has to be close to 50lbs.


It tips the scale at 41lbs with the Hammerschmidt.


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

lokomonkey said:


> where in cottonwood do you ride that bike?


I ride it at most trails.. outer mustang, wounded knee, lawn mower, badger pass, dead horse, bonnie and clyde, cowboy trails to name a few...

Geometry works for me. I just stiffen both fork and shox and it becomes an xc bike.


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

amish_matt said:


> I always wondered who would buy that stem. So you're the guy...
> 
> I picture you looking like this:
> 
> ...


Almost, but that's a good one... just add this one and you're right on the money!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

fyberglass said:


> I ride it at most trails.. outer mustang, wounded knee, lawn mower, badger pass, dead horse, bonnie and clyde, cowboy trails to name a few...
> 
> Geometry works for me. I just stiffen both fork and shox and it becomes an xc bike.


awesome! I also ride a big bike 40lbs (turner highline) and is my 'everything bike, I believe that if you can ride anything with the same bike it will make you better all around, my favorite trail is cowboys, a challenge both ways....:thumbsup:


----------



## maartenv (May 5, 2007)

SWD 216DH


----------



## cbc (Apr 16, 2006)

There's some sweet bikes here!

I guess I'll post mine. I've just got a couple of bikes that I ride at Annadel right now.

My 2002 (I think) Super 8:









I believe the fork is an '00 or '01 Monster T (now with 5 weight oil), with a Fox Vanilla RC shock for the rear (900 pound spring), the rear end is a RazoRock Racing setup from an earlier model (with the Bullit style front triangle), Panaracer Fire FR 2.4 tires, Truvativ Hussefelt cranks, with a 32T ring (for climbing, DH in my area requires climbing!), and 34-11 cassette. Sram X7 shifting, Avid BB7 brakes, 8" rotors of course, and now with organic pads. Still tuning that bike, I'm actually faster on my Bullit still, but it's getting there. It's about 46 pounds as it sits right now.

My other "dual crown" beauty:









That would be my '01 Bullit. I put many miles on that bike out there, but last weekend did a frame replacement. New frame is an '04, in black & gray. Can't wait to get out there on it, especially with the better geometry & now matching 8" rotors front & rear (the old frame could only accept a 6" rotor).

Clay


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

fyberglass said:


> It tips the scale at 41lbs with the Hammerschmidt.


i want scale shots. that frame must be like 6lbs if that's the case.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

2005 V-10 with fresh paint on the front triangle. 
Weight is 42.8lbs with 2.8mil DH tubes


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

Latest build...


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

lifer said:


> Latest build...


Are those brakes BB7? Is there a reason? Do you think they perform well?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

nmpearson said:


> well thanks for the constructive criticism...a dh casing tire would add about 1.5 pounds, still sub 36. and have you even tried the nevegals? they're as big as the minion 2.5, stick better, and i don't flat with them.


How? I shred those things on a trail bike. No way I could get away with them for DH.

If they work for you though, that's cool.


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

gladegp said:


> Are those brakes BB7? Is there a reason? Do you think they perform well?


Yes, yes & yes. I'm sure this has been discussed is other brake related threads. They work especially well with Avid Ultimate levers and Jagwire Ripcord housings. They are drop dead reliable and durable. More than enough adjustable power with the Ultimates. 95% of hydro performance and 2% of the PITA. Don't see many on DH rigs, but I don't see any reason to ad complexity, fragility (read busted lines) and extra maintenance where it's not needed. As far as "bling", I don't really give a s***:thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

lifer said:


> Latest build...


Incredible! whats she weigh?


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*V10 Carbon for Sale*



stiingya said:


> Incredible! whats she weigh?


35lbs as it sits in the pic. As light and adjustable as it is, it's just not as trail friendly as I'd like. I've decided to build a Nomad c, so I'll be placing a for sale ad soon for the V10 frame and most of the parts. Just can't justify hanging it in the garage for a couple of DH trips a year. Hard to let it go, but this bike should be ridden hard, often and preferably down.


----------



## cbc (Apr 16, 2006)

lifer: Beautiful bike! Shame you want to get rid of it, but totally understandable. 

As for the BB7's, I run them on both my Bullit and my Super 8, and totally agree; with good cables & housings, they are awesome. No worries about hydraulic fluid getting on anything, or breaking a hydraulic line etc... Also, well I'm sure hydro brakes are better now, but back in the day there was a lot of talk of the fluid boiling & brakes not working well when hot. No issue for the mechanicals!

Clay


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

cbc said:


> lifer: Beautiful bike! Shame you want to get rid of it, but totally understandable.
> 
> As for the BB7's, I run them on both my Bullit and my Super 8, and totally agree; with good cables & housings, they are awesome. No worries about hydraulic fluid getting on anything, or breaking a hydraulic line etc... Also, well I'm sure hydro brakes are better now, but back in the day there was a lot of talk of the fluid boiling & brakes not working well when hot. No issue for the mechanicals!
> 
> Clay


Thanks, Clay. Guess it depends on how you look at it. My little fickle fit will save another MTBer some $, and I can't feel too sorry for myself, as I'm collecting parts for my Nomad c build.
The Bullit is a great bike also. It's been my do it all ride since I bought it new in '04. I'll probably miss the Bullit more (it will also be sold), given the history.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

amish_matt said:


> Last time I checked, Devinci was Canadian.


the gruitr is the only one made in the devinci factory, every thing else is made in vt.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

PeterWest said:


> What rims are those?


Look to be Mavic EX721. And lots of stickers.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> the gruitr is the only one made in the devinci factory, every thing else is made in vt.


The Sinister Gruitr? The one that's not a devinci ?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

nightofthefleming said:


> The Sinister Gruitr? The one that's not a devinci ?


scroll up a bit and read the few posts leading up to this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

ahh, my bad.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

nightofthefleming said:


> ahh, my bad.


you are forgiven


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

insanitylevel9 said:


> the gruitr is the only one made in the devinci factory, every thing else is made in vt.


Riiiight.

Check the Shenanigan, Hooligan, Angus, Whisky-a-Go-Go... all a bunch of re-badged Devinci's.

Sinister is over.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

amish_matt said:


> Riiiight.
> 
> Check the Shenanigan, Hooligan, Angus, Whisky-a-Go-Go... all a bunch of re-badged Devinci's.
> 
> Sinister is over.


i knew the shenanigan was but i thought the angus was a rebadged spooky. but that sucks is frank not welding for them any more?


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

maartenv said:


> SWD 216DH


Favorite bike on this thread. Well don, Sir.


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok, so its nothing to write home about, but just over 6 months ago I bought a brand new 2009 A-Line my LBS couldn't sell.
Since then...
2010 Boxxer WC
Hope Pro 2 onto 823 with DT Comp Spokes and ProLock nipples
Hope Stepdown Headset
Hope V2
SDG I Beam Post + Seat
Ti Seat Collar
X0 Shifter + Mech
SRAM DH Casette
Renthal Bars
Truvative Stem
Straightline SC Pedals
e13 LG1+
and last but not least... Vivid Air R2C

So the only thing left from the original bike is the frame, cranks and BB, Truvative descendants are on their way from Chain Reaction as I type.
Im going to run this frame for the rest of this year and then look to a lighter rig.
Dont laugh but with Boxxer WC, Vivid Air and every nut and bolt Ti the bike is still 40.5lbs :madman:
However it does take medium / big hits well, though even with a DHX rear shock it fails miserably through stutter bumps.


----------



## Giant_XC07 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's mine a 2011 TR450







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that is now the nicest tr450 i've ever seen


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

saturnine said:


> that is now the nicest tr450 i've ever seen


Yah - where will it all end??? :eekster: :eekster:

(personally, the Green Machine still pips it...but the year ain't over yet...  )...


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Update to my "Old School" rig. Swapped the Marz Jr. T for a Fox 40 RC2...rides great and still does a good deal of climbing too...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

atchipmunk said:


> Update to my "Old School" rig. Swapped the Marz Jr. T for a Fox 40...rides great and still does a good deal of climbing too...
> 
> ]


looks clean


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> Update to my "Old School" rig. Swapped the Marz Jr. T for a Fox 40...rides great and still does a good deal of climbing too...


no desire to upgrade the frame?


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> looks clean


Thanks! 



saturnine said:


> no desire to upgrade the frame?


Hmm...well, sometimes...
Truth is...I recently (last year) got back into MTBing after a 9 year hiatus. In my older age (almost 38) I can't ride as hard as I used to. I'm not racing or anything and can't really justify the expense of a new bike. Not with kids, car payments, and everything else in the mix these days. Besides, I have PLENTY of fun on this thing...and that's what's important, right?


----------



## MRV (Sep 15, 2005)

*2011 Hydro*

just finished her....


----------



## 6erwebb (Feb 25, 2011)

atchipmunk said:


>


Do I recognize that acs car from bimmerforums? If not.. sweet car man... the bike as well.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

6erwebb said:


> Do I recognize that acs car from bimmerforums? If not.. sweet car man... the bike as well.


Heh. Yup...i'm on BF.c as well.  Thanks!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

atchipmunk said:


> Heh. Yup...i'm on BF.c as well.  Thanks!


do you have a bike rack on your bimmer?  (if my car was that nice I'd hate to scratch it...)


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Man what it must be like to rail mid 30 lb dual crown DH beasts... :eekster: Some of these DH bikes weight less than my AM bike... :madman:


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

stiingya said:


> do you have a bike rack on your bimmer?  (if my car was that nice I'd hate to scratch it...)


Actually...I DO run a roof rack on occassion. A Thule rack with a Sidearm. Much easier than the trunk-mount I used to use...

















Sorry for the slight digression...now back to your regularly scheduled program..


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Just need to mount my brake,s pedals and cut the shifter cable


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Sweet ride Christian!!!


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

*its new to me..bishes..*

nothin special..got the frame NOS and super cheap. built it almost completely with old spares/traded parts. very little actual cash into it. and i think its purty.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Born in Temecula CA.*

yam yam


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

atchipmunk said:


> Heh. Yup...i'm on BF.c as well.  Thanks!


long term BFCOT FTW!


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

8664 said:


> yam yam


Nice bike, having said that the rims don't suit the bike, they look out of place. A set of urban camo rims would set the bike off really nice.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

in natural they look sweet... this pic have the flash effect...


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Giant_XC07 said:


> Here's mine a 2011 TR450


very nice bike Chris! looks better in person though!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, there are some gorgeous bikes out there! Here's my humble 08 Big Hit which i purchased about a month ago. I just installed a dual crown fork last night, from a Bomber Z1 sc...love it!! Upgrades so far include:

-09 RS Boxxer Race dcf
-Race Face Atlas FR 31" bar in Agent Orange (on the way)
-WTB Pure V saddle
-Specialized Enduro thick grips


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

Finally received my old-new sled from the shop. Everything except the frame and cranks was ported over from my old faithful (Xtension Xtreme). I'm a bit ill at the moment, so havent give her a proper shakedown.
In case anyone notices , I was in a bit of a hurry, so didnt fit the rear Deemax. The EX 823 is my practice rim. I save the bling for race day


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

phone pic, but its just built up from leftovers, ill get it color coordinated at a later date..

 weighs in at 39 lbs, with 823s on Hopes right now.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Raw Aluminum??? I likey.


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dimon_RA said:


> more freeride, but what the hell, it's a beast and it comes with a Dual Crown =)


I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

16.58kg according to my scale, with unciut hoses and mudflap


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Holy @#%$*&&%#*$, One of the best DH bikes i've seen!


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Christiaan said:


> 16.58kg according to my scale, with unciut hoses and mudflap


Sick.....soooo SICK....


----------



## Giant_XC07 (Sep 14, 2008)

Calhoun said:


> very nice bike Chris! looks better in person though!


Thank man..


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I ended up with a new frame this year, wasn't getting on with my Summum at all, I made the silly mistake of buying before trying. The medium was TINY. So I got a bit lucky with someone who had a large Legend Mk2 and wanted something a bit smaller, so we swapped frames.

Really pleased with the outcome, I've been out on it twice and within a couple of runs I was feeling quicker than before, and all the guys I ride with commented I was noticeably quicker. This thing corners so hard its frightening. I've never ridden a bike that seems to rail like this thing. One thing it has confirmed to me is I should have been on a large frame since the beginning.

Anyhow, came out at 37.5lbs which isn't bad I don't think.


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

Just picked 'er up last week.
Gotta killer deal, does need some work though.. good base to start with I think
Weighed it the day i got it and it was 40.01lbs, I switched out the tubes, tires, and a few other things already.
Plan for today is bleed the brakes, new stem, new saddle, possibly pedals and dial in the derailler.
Would like to swap out the 888 crap for a new domain or totem in the near future.

Ill have some new pics up later today after i put in some work.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

vokeswaagin said:


>


What year/model is that?


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

here my ride.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Is the frame a little to small for you?^


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

*My boxxer and domain*


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

deleted


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

comfy seats?


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

stiingya said:


> comfy seats?


Yupp :thumbsup:


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's mine

Getting the full buildkit from SRAM in a couple of weeks


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

mbcbulldog said:


> here my ride.


That stem would scare the HELL out of me!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> That stem would scare the HELL out of me!


U must scare easily...


----------



## Seattlechronic (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is my M( ready to go for a ride!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

It's amazing how many M9's and Boxxers there are in this thread. Just an observation


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

really like that scott!


----------



## samsnatch13 (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's my Beast! It's now updated with Tech M4 brakes and a sixpack alu axle.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

samsnatch13 said:


> Here's my Beast! It's now updated with Tech M4 brakes and a sixpack alu axle.


That's a hawt bike!!


----------



## 90supra (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll play...









07 Sunday
07 888RC2X
DHX 5.0
Formula K24 brakes w/ EBC red pads
Smac Innovations 32" bars
Atomlab trailpimp front wheel
Sun MTX laced to Outlaw hub

Still need for this season:
X9 derailuer/shifter
probably lg1 chainguide
ODI rogure grips


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

First ride on the frame today. Pretty damn happy w/ it!


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


> What year/model is that?


its an 04-06 (not exactly sure which year, thinkin 05) Santa Cruz Bullit in large.


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

Recently built, largely unridden. Tomorrow should be interesting


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Finally got my DHR built up!!!

*35.4 pounds *


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dhr is the bike of 2011


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Iggz said:


> Finally got my DHR built up!!!
> 
> *35.4 pounds *


Nice Iggz! But you cheated on the weight by removing one of the fork bumpers.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Iggz, didn't you have a vivid air going on there?


----------



## ptguy123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Like the orange bar!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Heh, I only crash to the left so I don't need a right fork bumper 

- I have my Vivid Air ready to go but I figure I might as well shred the RC4 for a bit before I get Fanatik to machine the top link... a homie wants to run it on his Demo so it's goin to a good cause in the mean time


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

A few new tid bits I brought it down to 36.1lbs  ..Fuvk thats lighter than my sxtrail :nono: Still going to swap out pedals and get a ti spring for the elka, oh and a new red hope ano seat collar clamp.


----------



## nhrider44 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking to replace the frame with something more appropriate for my size (I'm 5'5" and am riding a medium which I can barely stand on the balls of my feet when standing over it). It's been a great ride to learn on though.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Seattlechronic said:


> Here is my M( ready to go for a ride!


That is one very expensive rear bumper. Especially when Ms. Teen Text Messenger plows into your back end while she has her head buried in her phone.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Ride it Saturday, Race it Sunday*

a outdoor shot from my 951, 
the KS900 is a help for come back from my home trail - Home


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

clockwork said:


> A few new tid bits to bring it down to 37.6lbs


that is a rad brake!


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is my new to me Specialized Demo 8 II. She is a sweet ride and cant wait to take her out!




























-Brett


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is my Corsair. A couple parts that I swapped over from my '02 giant dh team need to be replaced, but not a bad bike seeing as I have only put about $1200 into the whole thing. Now just need all the snow to melt here so I can go ride! It has snowed almost 200 inches in the past week and a half here.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

My new beast, Morewood Zama:



















More info:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=697819


----------



## Daniel O. (Feb 17, 2011)

Still building it up but more or less done. Brake hoses need to be shortened, tires gotta go as well as the 16 stickers on the outlaws (really, 8 stickers a wheel, c'mon). Have only ridden it around my neighborhood at this point but so far I love the way it feels.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice stuff!


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Seattlechronic said:


> Here is my M( ready to go for a ride!


The Intense Black Chrome frames make for one of the best looking builds out there. Great job!


----------



## mexi mike (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Maverick05 (Jan 24, 2011)

saturnine said:


> dhr is the bike of 2011


That DHR is sick, so many sick bikes here and brands in 2011

but FTW for performance, value [DH value] looks and design imo goes to the Zerode G1 :thumbsup:

My next DH bike! - Different spec to pic

https://www.sicklines.com/2011/03/23/zerode-g-1-available/


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

Brand new paintjob!


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

JamisonW said:


> Brand new paintjob!
> IMG


Needs a bigger saddle!


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

gladegp said:


> Needs a bigger saddle!


Indeed!


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Finally took some more pics of my steed.

2011 Turner DHR.

10 minutes after I got it built (like a newborn baby!)









Tipping the scales with my race wheels. Was wishing for better, but not bad with a 40.









Mounted up and using some elbow grease in the garage.









Polished and blingy!









Posing next to my other steed









I'm a photo freak, so lots more photos of the bike and build on pinkbike.
https://charvey9.pinkbike.com/album/2011-Turner-DHR/


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

The DHR looked way better before you polished it


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

illnotsick said:


> The DHR looked way better before you polished it


I'm 50/50 on that. I never intended to polish it, but was bored on my day off.

However, I do have to say that she looks damn sweet now. With the polished effect, it actually looks like the Intense black chrome in person. I'll probably put all the tubes under a wheel the next time I take it apart and let the welds stay dirty.

Besides, it is a hell of a lot easier to get it dirty again.

Bottom line...I'm happy, and I'll put it next to any DH bike and still come out grinning.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

40.2lbs...couple of new "bits" since i got it in November.
custom carbon fiber fenders on the way


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

That's got to be one of the nicest looking bikes on here. Nice work.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

charvey9 said:


> Finally took some more pics of my steed.
> 
> 2011 Turner DHR.
> 
> ...


The bike is nice and all, and I'm sure I speak for the rest of the forum, but, where are the pix of the bronco? :thumbsup:


----------



## ipsec (Jun 2, 2010)

Not as exotic as a lot of the others, but here she is fresh from the LBS.


----------



## YourSoma (Apr 14, 2011)

to hell with exotic, you're having fun riding your bike?

if so then you're set  enjoy your bike!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

YourSoma said:


> to hell with exotic, you're having fun riding your bike?
> 
> if so then you're set  enjoy your bike!


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

ipsec said:


> Not as exotic as a lot of the others, but here she is fresh from the LBS.


nice bike.


----------



## ipsec (Jun 2, 2010)

YourSoma said:


> to hell with exotic, you're having fun riding your bike?
> 
> if so then you're set  enjoy your bike!


Oh don't get me wrong, exotic or not I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)




----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Great looking bikes on this page esp the orange DHR. The Morewood is awesome too.

Would like to see more DH frames in a blood red color...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Hardtails Are Better said:


>


Hey cool ride, what frame is that?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Hey cool ride, what frame is that?


Draco Vigilante. Steel, made in NY. 7.5" travel, 63.5 HTA, 12.85" BB, 47.something" wheelbase on what amounts to a size large. Rips. Love it.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Some amazing builds in here. Here's my current sled.









A few more pics here: Legend MKII Album


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

After much debate, internally and with a few friends, I decided to say what the hell and got a dual crown. It is badass. I love the way it makes the bike look and feel. Can't wait for my trip to europe!


----------



## deadohiosky1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

8664 said:


> a outdoor shot from my 951,
> the KS900 is a help for come back from my home trail - Home


How are the Outlaws holding out? I have read that the bearings in the hubs wear pretty quickly and cause play. Any experience with that?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

No I own hadleys:thumbsup:


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

bitewerks said:


> Would like to see more DH frames in a blood red color...


My bike used to be that color before I switched it to green... it was pretty sick but I like the green/silver/black combo better than the red combo.


----------



## amysue135 (Oct 22, 2008)

2010 Season - Before: 









2011 Season - After:









Paint job, new fork, new bars, new stem..


----------



## MTB DUDE (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice color combo!


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

2011 Jedi


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

looks super sick!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

SICK JEDI!!!! Very nice. Is it a size small?


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> SICK JEDI!!!! Very nice. Is it a size small?


Medium


----------



## Daniel O. (Feb 17, 2011)

Speaking of Jedi's here's an update on mine (trimmed brake lines, new tires and no wheel stickers), after a few rides and a bit dusty.

Before:








After:









Here's one I took while riding out this weekend.


----------



## Hirvi (Oct 8, 2007)

Coming from an Intense Uzzi VPX, got her as the racing thing got more serious. Not too used to her as the winter has buried the trails until now, but feels amazing so far. The Bos stuff is pretty sweet! And a little bling won't hurt either, right? :thumbsup:

Sunn Radical Finest 2010


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

brickbrick said:


> 2011 Jedi


Bueno


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

this is the best page of the thread so far


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Winning.


----------



## mcap (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't get pic to load!


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

eurospek said:


> ^ Winning.


*Bi-Winning.*


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

951 with the the most expectet handelbar ever: new fatbar from renthal 78cm 20mm


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Its official...I now have way more pictures of my bike than any person in my family.

Went for a pedal by the water this evening and took these.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

*My first real DH bike!*
































































Will have ti spring, short cage derailleur, and Muddy Mary 2.5 DHs with tubeless conversion by the end of next week.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

my 08 Jedi


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Bike: Santa Cruz CV-10

Aircraft: Gulfstream GIII

Pilot/Rider: Michael Town


----------



## BRed (May 27, 2011)

2011 Specialized Big Hit


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah another Jedi. Haven't posted it yet on this thread.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Beauty.


----------



## cbc (Apr 16, 2006)

Updated current photo of my '01 Super 8 










I'm enjoying the awesome photography in this thread, as well as the beautiful newer (than mine) bikes. I don't usually get my digital camera out when biking though (Nikon D40), but hopefully soon I'll snap some action shots with my film SLR (that I always have biking). Just need to bike with a buddy!

Clay


----------



## alldownhillfromhere (May 3, 2011)

Heres mine.... these pics are a bit outdated now. It now has more white on it... a different stem, bars, seatpost clamp, and got the suspension linkage powdercoated white...oh and and a TI spring now too. It looks so much more badass now...i need to get some updated pics.
old picture









.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Just matched up the SC with a DC*

My new Podium to match up with his lil' brother, the Delirium.

2010 (L) Knolly Podium - RAW
2011 FOX 40 RC2
2011 FOX RC4 - RCS 350lb. Ti Spring
Cane Creek Angleset
Chromag: Bars, Saddle, Seat Clamp & DM Stem
Thomson Seatpost
E13 LG+1
Gamut 35t Single Ring
X9 Drive Train
Saint Cranks
Point1 Podium Pedals
Industry 9 J-pull Hubs w/DT Swiss spokes laced to Mavic 721's
Schwalbe 2.4 Big Betty's
Formula "The One's"
XT 2 piece rotors

37.6 lbs.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> My new Podium to match up with his lil' brother, the Delirium.


Dayummmm thats a dialed fleet if I've ever seen one :thumbsup:

- Oh and I still have your chainsaw. We're done with the trail buildin until winter so I can give it back anytime just hit me up


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

the current rig








05 turner dhr, pushed dhx
2011 888 rc3 evo
hope m6 brakes
pro 2 hubs laced to superstar dh595

cranks, seatpost and seat are going to be replaced


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Dominator13 has a #Winning stable!!!


----------



## xdbpxd (May 18, 2004)

Here is the Sinister...


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

I love the square tube DHR's. Sweet rig.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

The black n' red Jedi is jaw-droppin' awesomeness.


----------



## Stylomat (Aug 19, 2007)

My Devinci Wilson:





































Partlist:
- Devinci Wilson, size M
- Elka stage 5 shock, custom tuned on my weight
- RS boxxer R2C2
- Hope topcrown/stem
- Formula R1X brakes, 180mm rotors
- RF Atlas fr cranks + 38t sprocket
- Sram X0 shifter/derallieur
- Sunn ringle ADD lite wheelset
- Nukeproof magnesium, ti axle pedals

Weight is 16.8 kg/37 lbs.
Thanx to my sponsors: www.canadian-dirt.com and www.mtbcity.com


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

I finally have something to post! My first DH bike!


----------



## Grex (May 9, 2006)

Just finished building her last night. Many Thanks to Russ at Sovereign Cycle for the frame and custom decals. Cant wait to get her dirty 

Weighs at 37.5lbs


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Those matching decals really set that build apart. Nice work.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

Grex said:


> Just finished building her last night. Many Thanks to Russ at Sovereign Cycle for the frame and custom decals. Cant wait to get her dirty
> 
> Weighs at 37.5lbs


Very nice colors:thumbsup: Might as well spend another $300 on a Ti spring for the rear shock


----------



## zangolin (Apr 28, 2009)

My Nukeproof Scalp with CCDB.
Medium, black ano finish.
Built 4 days ago.
RS Boxxer Teams 2010
RF Bars
Hope top crown
Saint brakes, shifter, rear mech.
Jagwire hoses + cables
XT chain + cass
Straitline Silent Guide + bash
RF Atlas FR cranks + BB
E-thirteen ring - 36
Superstar post + h/set
Hope Pro2 hubs + floating rotors
Brave Bigfoot rims
DT spokes.
Azonic pedals
SLR saddle
HR rear Minion front


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

very nice bike. i like the gold accents.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

zangolin said:


> My Nukeproof Scalp with CCDB.


whoa. that is nice.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Black And Yellow Black And Yellow Black And Yellow Black And Yellow


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

The Devinci Wilson SL in black is awsome!!


----------



## UMDmtnbkr (Apr 20, 2011)

That's an awesome bike!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

All you need now is a Ti spring and I think it would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## mutti_wilson (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is my ride

1998 Schwinn Straight 8
2004 170mm 888
Pro Taper Bars
Hayes HFX Brakes 8" Front 6" Rear
XTR chain + cass
MRP chainguide
Race Face North Shore cranks + BB
42t ring ATM. 34t on the way
SDG Seat
Ringle hubs
Mavic 321 wheels
Redline Pedals
Intense 2.7" tires


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

...................


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


>


LOL.

+1 rep kus i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

I just wanna know how that rear shock/linkage work? 10 bucks says you snap the head tube ioff on any drop over 4 feet.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

tgiles - looks like its a reverse shock.
works on pull instead of push


----------



## bobby309er (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah it is a pull shock, it is also a lawwill( that's Mert Lawwill kids) link too is it not like yeti's dh9 etc. anyhoo cool frame, used to lust after these and GT lobo mmm. But damn if it aint carbon who'd be seen dead on it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

Bike with rider


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

well, next thursday the 16th i'll be able to post an actual picture that i took of this, but this will have to do....it was all i could find on the net. 
ups better treat that box like gold is all i'm saying.


----------



## Stylomat (Aug 19, 2007)

The Devinci Wilson now with titanium spring, brings the weight down to 16.5 kg.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn that devinchi is sexy!


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

+1 Travis


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

ok here's a pic of my el cuervo...the last pic i posted was one i ripped from go-ride.com. 
went up to Mt Snow today (Vermont) with it. boy, what a tank. it took everything i could dish out at it and could have taken more. this bike is sick. money well spent i think.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

BOSS!! Bad-ass Old School Schwinn


----------



## Memo (Aug 8, 2006)

PeterWest said:


> What rims are those?


yeah...721`s and some motorcycle rim stickers that I had left..they kept the rims without any scratch


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

My Big Hit.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

here's my bike


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

My sunday slacked out 36.8lbs


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> My sunday slacked out 36.8lbs


nice IH Sunday, what year frame is it?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Reactivated Team Frame from Dobermann it ride smooth and nimble. 
HA 64°- BB 14"- ChainStay 42.5cm 17.4Kg
Thanks to Alain for this super smooth deal!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

katsooba said:


> my 08 canfield jedi
> elka stage 5
> 888 rc2x
> lots of other goodies
> ...


Very nice Jedi (Sith). But something I've never understood is that particular chain setup. If someone could explain the benefits, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## DirtChump (Feb 25, 2011)

*DH ride*

My Sette Vexx.


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

DirtChump said:


> My Sette Vexx.


That's a nice looking bike, but PLEASE take off the dork disc behind your cassette!


----------



## DirtChump (Feb 25, 2011)

*Dork Disk*

I did remove the dork disk, this pic is when i just took the bike out for it's first ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

*Canfield One v2*

Ok, my pulled in to 66 deg for trail riding ONE v2 but we can rock 63 deg if you want a Harley 
Elka Stage 5 @200mm travel
35 lbs


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

DirtChump said:


> I did remove the dork disk, this pic is when i just took the bike out for it's first ride.:thumbsup:


Haha thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

*F1 Jedi 69er*

Set up at the moment for XC/AM

For DH have a WTB Aviator saddle and a set of Canfield Bros Crampons

Lower crown moved up on Dorado to give 205mm tire to crown clearance on 29x2.5 Dissent tire and 203mm travel.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

change my bars + grips plus got my ti spring..


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

medium factory sunday de-anodized


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Sunday looks _fast!_


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

DirtChump said:


> My Sette Vexx.


how is that Vexx?
i was going to get one, due to not having a ton of dough to spend on my first dh bike, but bought an el cuervo instead. 
....was considering picking up a vexx frame for backup.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Just finished her up yesterday......


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

damn that is one sexy 951!


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

istandalone said:


> damn that is one sexy 951!


I second that... GORGEOUS


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

istandalone said:


> damn that is one sexy 951!


I have yet to see a non-sexy 951...


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Just got him built up! 
Morewood Makulu


----------



## kaniggitkev (Apr 2, 2011)

I love the Makulu frames. thats morewood is a beauty. next week ill be going from having a single crown beauty, to a dual crown beast. never riddin a DC before not sure what to expect


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

kaniggitkev said:


> next week ill be going from having a single crown beauty, to a dual crown beast. never riddin a DC before not sure what to expect


You should expect at least 20mm extra travel and more stiffness. Plus I think for certain bikes it just plain looks better. I've seen a single crown on an M9 and was flabbergasted.


----------



## kaniggitkev (Apr 2, 2011)

mtbnozpikr said:


> You should expect at least 20mm extra travel and more stiffness. Plus I think for certain bikes it just plain looks better. I've seen a single crown on an M9 and was flabbergasted.


I think the Gamblers look alot better with DCs. that was one of my biggest pushes to swap for a DC.


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

Finished building this up the other day. After being on a Sunday for 3 years this feels very different but I cant wait till I'm used to it, its amazing in the corners!


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, demo lookin low and fast!


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

bunnyhopbikes said:


> Just got him built up!
> Morewood Makulu


Wow, that is a SICK build. I'll have to take a few updated pictures of my Makulu :thumbsup:


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

atlas fr bar 740mm
'11 boxxer rc. modded compression damper/fork seals.
elka stage 5 - 350lb ti spring
32t chainring
mg-1
x-9 short cage derailleur
tioga d-spyder seat

pretty fun bike.

prolly will just get some saint brakes and call it a day on this bike.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

transition-rich said:


> Finished building this up the other day. After being on a Sunday for 3 years this feels very different but I cant wait till I'm used to it, its amazing in the corners!


Nice bike, I've got the same exact frame. 2010 Anodized blue :thumbsup: 
I too came from a Sunday but didn't ride it as long as you. How does it compare to how the Iron Horse Sunday rides?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

gottarex said:


> nice IH Sunday, what year frame is it?


I thinks its a 08 and had a total of maybe 10-15 rides on it when I got it so its immaculate. Guy never had a chance to ride it (sat in garage) so i felt bad for the bike and bought it.

Finished polishing it out and had a race and some ride time on it, definently a fast bike :thumbsup:




























Night DH race pulled 1st


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just finished this build and she got her maiden voyage at Plattekill and Diablo.




























-Brett


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

nice DEMO 8 :thumbsup:

here's my new build 























































and my 2008 IH Sunday Team... FRAME CURRENTLY FOR SALE :sad:


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

that's a nice beast


----------



## rzalewski6 (Sep 28, 2008)

Faith w/ 888


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

rzalewski6 said:


> Faith w/ 888


I'm happy with my Fox 40 but dang that's a beautiful fork. It looks great with the colors of the bike.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

this my 06 wilson soon to have a 2010 boxxer and new chromag stem and bars! onbe pic of rider and bike and then one of jus the bike


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

my new 951...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i've never seen a 951 that i didn't love. what a beautiful bike.


----------



## kaniggitkev (Apr 2, 2011)

No longer a single crown bike... joining the dual crown ranks with some boxxer teams

all i got left to do, is new brakes, clean up cable clutter, and in about a week ill be getting DHX RC4 to replace that VAN R


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

rzalewski6 said:


> Faith w/ 888


Faith Looks CLEAN. Nice.


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

i think that faith needs a mtn 10


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*My spare parts build*









Built with parts I already had.
Going to change the brakes, wheelset, RD and grips.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

DucJ said:


> Built with parts I already had.
> Going to change the brakes, wheelset, RD and grips.


That's a sweet ride for being built out of spare parts. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

My DHR.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

your dhr is one of the sexiest bikes i have seen all year and im not even a big fan of them. awesome build man


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

DucJ said:


> Built with parts I already had.
> Going to change the brakes, wheelset, RD and grips.


cool looking rig.

are you from the bay area? that looks like the 925...


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

mtbnozpikr said:


> That's a sweet ride for being built out of spare parts. Well done :thumbsup:





drastic. said:


> cool looking rig.
> 
> are you from the bay area? that looks like the 925...


Thanks..

408 bordering 831.
Henry Coe is behind those hills.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)




----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is my 2011 Yeti 303R. It's a replacement for my broken Evil Revolt. What a surprise, I'm still waiting on its warranty.

2011 303 
2011 Fox 40 rc2
RC4 rebuilt by suspension experts, 300 lb Ti spring 
Saint Brakes and cranks 
Industry Nine dh wheels - green hubs, two green spokes at valve. 
Dura-Ace cassette 
Sunline bar and stem 
Odi grips with green locks 
E.13 lg1+ guide and green 36t ring 
x.9 shifter/derailluer 
SDG I-fly seat and post

Stoked on the bike so far. I have ridden a lot of different downhill bikes, and this bike seems to be the best combination of all the traits I prefer! The bike loves to jump, no doubt about that.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

bajaguy said:


> My DHR.


----------



## MikeLord (Jan 12, 2010)

Full Resolution Gallery
Ruben Martinez 2012 Demo 8 - six3events :: See Yourself

2012 Demo 8 Medium w/ Cane Creek Double Barrel
2012 888 EVO V2
2011 Avid Code Brakes 203mm Front & Rear
Transition Revolution 32 Wheelset 150mm Rear/20mm Front
Specialized Chunder (2.3 Rear/2.5 Front)
Truvativ Descendant Crankset 165mm
MRP G2 SL ISCG05 Chainguide
KMC X10SL Chain
SRAM X9 10Speed Shifter & Rear Derailleur
SRAM 10spd 11-28 Cassette
ODI Flight Control 750mm Gold Bars
ODI Direct Mount Stem
ODI Locking Ruffian Grips


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

MikeLord said:


> Full Resolution Gallery
> Ruben Martinez 2012 Demo 8 - six3events :: See Yourself
> 
> 
> ...


what's up with the DEMO 8 frame collection? :eekster:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like the inside of a shop to me, far too well organised to be somebody's garage...


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

haromtnbiker said:


>


That is such an awesome pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

^^ Dude in the yellow shirt looks like he is scouting the line. Must of hit that jump next


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

haromtnbiker said:


> Here is my 2011 Yeti 303R. It's a replacement for my broken Evil Revolt. What a surprise, I'm still waiting on its warranty.
> 
> 2011 303
> 2011 Fox 40 rc2
> ...


So Snowshoe & windrock so where else did you ride that yeti at? goin to Fallfest?


----------



## rzalewski6 (Sep 28, 2008)

What does that demo weigh?


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

haromtnbiker said:


> Here is my 2011 Yeti 303R. It's a replacement for my broken Evil Revolt. What a surprise, I'm still waiting on its warranty.
> 
> 2011 303
> 2011 Fox 40 rc2
> ...


Winner winner! Chicken dinner! I just picked up an RDH in Yeti blue and white. Black was all gone in the medium frame; I second this bike.
Last pic is siiiiiick!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

CombatMutt said:


> Winner winner! Chicken dinner! I just picked up an RDH in Yeti blue and white. Black was all gone in the medium frame; I second this bike.
> Last pic is siiiiiick!:thumbsup:


Haven't seen a bad looking 303 RDH yet but in my opinion the turquoise and white frame has an edge over the black one. Maybe my opinion has something to do with my bike's color...


----------



## CesarRP (Aug 24, 2010)

*Demo 8*

Here is my new bike! it is awesome!


----------



## sproglad (Sep 26, 2011)

nice and muddy bike!


----------



## sproglad (Sep 26, 2011)

CesarRP said:


> Here is my new bike! it is awesome!


sweet ride


----------



## mgs781 (Dec 10, 2007)

*2010 Marin Quake 7.9*

Not too many of these around, fun bike!


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

It seems you have your pedals on the wrong way round!?



zangolin said:


> My Nukeproof Scalp with CCDB.
> Medium, black ano finish.
> Built 4 days ago.
> RS Boxxer Teams 2010
> ...


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

mines nothing compared to what you guys are riding, but it gets the job done for me.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> mines nothing compared to what you guys are riding, but it gets the job done for me.


As long as your bearings/bushings on your pivots don't go there's nothing wrong with what you're riding. They are darn near impossible to get a hold of and Mongoose is almost impossible to work with in my experience.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

mtbnozpikr said:


> As long as your bearings/bushings on your pivots don't go there's nothing wrong with what you're riding. They are darn near impossible to get a hold of and Mongoose is almost impossible to work with in my experience.


and of course i snapped my main pivot bolt today. and i noticed some bushings have mild play in them..:madman:


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

gbosbiker said:


> and of course i snapped my main pivot bolt today. and i noticed some bushings have mild play in them..:madman:


I think there is a thread around somewhere with dimensions for replacing the main bolt with a grade A machine bolt if you cant source from Mongoose. I did a quick search, but I don't see it right off. Anyone else?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> and of course i snapped my main pivot bolt today. and i noticed some bushings have mild play in them..:madman:


A good friend of mine had a problem with mild play which turned into a large problem. He put a carriage bolt through each with washers on either side and a nut to hold it all together. Sandwiched between this were conical black rubber stoppers like you'd find in a chemistry lab. It was kind of crude but it worked great.

Mongoose refused to ship him anything and finding a dealer was tough. I called about six months later and got more help but the guy refused to tell me pricing and said that the shop would determine that (I finally found a shop dealing GT willing to do Mongoose). He told me it was shipped, I talked to the shop owner and he told me something like $90. We all shrieked, they never showed up, and the bike has been replaced with a Kona Stab. Another problem were the dropouts. He had 9mm qr dropouts and the derailleur hanger broke multiple times and was almost impossible to replace but like I said, it was a great bike for him while it worked.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

singlesprocket said:


>


that'll do


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

mtbnozpikr said:


> A good friend of mine had a problem with mild play which turned into a large problem. He put a carriage bolt through each with washers on either side and a nut to hold it all together. Sandwiched between this were conical black rubber stoppers like you'd find in a chemistry lab. It was kind of crude but it worked great.
> 
> Mongoose refused to ship him anything and finding a dealer was tough. I called about six months later and got more help but the guy refused to tell me pricing and said that the shop would determine that (I finally found a shop dealing GT willing to do Mongoose). He told me it was shipped, I talked to the shop owner and he told me something like $90. We all shrieked, they never showed up, and the bike has been replaced with a Kona Stab. Another problem were the dropouts. He had 9mm qr dropouts and the derailleur hanger broke multiple times and was almost impossible to replace but like I said, it was a great bike for him while it worked.


i havent had problems with the derailleur yet. hopefully ill replace the frame sometime after the winter. depends on how my budget looks and how well i can "ghetto rig" a pivot bolt.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Spare parts can. I was extremely bored one weekend and wanted to have some fun that the rigid couldn't provide and the big bike was pulled apart for refinishing.

06 maybe Flow, 0? 180mm shiver fork, magura brakes, xt/xtr drivetrain... was actually a lot of fun even though a pig to haul around the trails.


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

My demo. Not a fan of this years colors so I will rock mine one more year.


----------



## RIKIDOZAN (Sep 20, 2010)

Great bikes!


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

That HT is awesome! Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

*yeah it'll do for a first DH bike...*


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Nukeproof Scalp*

my new ride


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

that's a beast


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

8664 said:


> my new ride


What is your experience and opinion of those Azonic "Outlaws?"

MTBP


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a sick Nukeproof.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

with new wheelset


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

goddamn that scalp is nasty looking! been eyeballing it for my 2012 dh frame, but no adjustable travel is a deal breaker for me. too many dh frames have that adjustment for me to justify spending $2400 on a frame that doesn't. 
still, i've always been a fan of Nuke Proof products and that build is sweeeeet!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

8664 said:


> with new wheelset


a) personally, i prefer the outlaws
b) if you can take the stickers off the deemaxes, i think that would set it off.


----------



## DrJosiah (Oct 9, 2011)

Some flippin sick rigs. Mine is not nearly comparable... or clean... but it gets the job done. Several years of hard riding on it.

'04 Diamondback Supermoto XTS, Hayes Hydro's, XTR drive train, RaceFace, FSA, ProTaper, Marz Super-T Fork, Manitou 4-Way Swinger


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

DrJosiah said:


> Some flippin sick rigs. Mine is not nearly comparable... or clean... but it gets the job done. Several years of hard riding on it.


As long as it works for you and you enjoy it, that's all that matters.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

My 05 V10 with vivid air and boxxer world cup. Most awesome bike I've ever ridden. Weight on the bathroom scale is under 40lb. I love the vivid air and switched to the world cup from a fox 40 a few weeks ago. Love this bike.

Money shot:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

saturnine said:


> a) personally, i prefer the outlaws
> b) if you can take the stickers off the deemaxes, i think that would set it off.


but the deemax set is 700gr lighter!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

8664 said:


> but the deemax set is 700gr lighter!!


come on dude... Fashion is way more important than utility...

NOT!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

8664 said:


> but the deemax set is 700gr lighter!!


worthwhile upgrade. i'd take the decals off, though. it looks way too busy.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

istandalone said:


> goddamn that scalp is nasty looking! been eyeballing it for my 2012 dh frame, but no adjustable travel is a deal breaker for me. too many dh frames have that adjustment for me to justify spending $2400 on a frame that doesn't.


there arent many DH frames that are around that price that do either


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

no, but for an additional $500 there are a few.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

istandalone said:


> goddamn that scalp is nasty looking! been eyeballing it for my 2012 dh frame, but no adjustable travel is a deal breaker for me. too many dh frames have that adjustment for me to justify spending $2400 on a frame that doesn't.
> still, i've always been a fan of Nuke Proof products and that build is sweeeeet!!


the first 7 letters are not necessary !


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

this is the greatest thread on the entire internet.

Still lovin that 951 at the beginning


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

2011 Giant Glory.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

PeterWest said:


> 2011 Giant Glory.


Gorgeous, love it! One of my fav DH bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

PeterWest said:


> 2011 Giant Glory.


Please tell me the helmet in your avatar is the one you own.

(I just bought one! Its really bright)


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Sadly not, still want to get one though.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

PeterWest said:


> Sadly not, still want to get one though.


Do not underestimate the gaudiness:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

that giant is sick!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK all avalanched out and now 38 lbs, stuck my 2011 wc with avalanche cart on, avalanche woodie ti spring , sram 2x10 X0, dh casings, and reverb.

63.5 ha, 13.6 bb, 48" WB, 8" travel (7" option) not a real progressive ramp stays flat with little increase in end.


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

This is not really DH machine, but rather more FR oriented, and it is not as sexy as most of yours - but works great in giving me a lot of fun 
This is my dual crown tank:


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

8664 said:


> the first 7 letters are not necessary !


nor are the first 31 letters of yours!


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

that ONE looks too good to be true!

i wonder how it comes against a Jedi on that setup


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i am back on my dialed Stella!









Ride the Stella, i am the front man.





ride the stella, i am the cam man


----------



## DrJosiah (Oct 9, 2011)

That ONE is sickness, well they all are, but that one gets a little extra drool


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

luke_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is not really DH machine, but rather more FR oriented, and it is not as sexy as most of yours - but works great in giving me a lot of fun
> This is my dual crown tank:


That's all that matters my friend. THAT IT PROVIDES YOU WITH LOTS OF FUN!

Looks like a little hot rod.

MTBP


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

DrJosiah said:


> That ONE is sickness, well they all are, but that one gets a little extra drool


Thanks and yeah not bad really liking it alot. Put the Geo on the post.
Definently dh but pedals well and corners great.


----------



## imryannn (Nov 14, 2011)

mgs781 said:


> Not too many of these around, fun bike!


what frame is this?


----------



## mgs781 (Dec 10, 2007)

imryannn said:


> what frame is this?


2010 Marin Quake 7.9


----------



## imryannn (Nov 14, 2011)

mgs781 said:


> 2010 Marin Quake 7.9


thankssss


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

*my new ride*

my new bike i just picked up off craigslist.

before:









after:


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

That foes looks really nice with the new paint.


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


>


This is comedy! :lol:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Grabbed another Sunday, polished it and did a avalanche color build yellow red on polished frame.

Still a couple things I'm mixing up and dialing in.


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sick horse. Re-doing my sunday atm my too! 
I sent you a pm on pb I think about canfield c pedals. Do you sell them?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Joey07 said:


> Sick horse. Re-doing my sunday atm my too!
> I sent you a pm on pb I think about canfield c pedals. Do you sell them?


Yeah they sold along time ago. I've ordered 2 sets since then.


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> Yeah they sold along time ago. I've ordered 2 sets since then.


How much for a set? I need them in blk?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Joey07 said:


> How much for a set? I need them in blk?


Not selling them 1 sets in the one and the other is for the Sunday.


----------



## Dizmark (Dec 2, 2011)

*Lost Brand New Scott Genius LT*

I wish I had pictures to post and Although not a Dual Crown, it still goes BIG. I just haven't had the chance to test it yet...I got it about a month ago.

I was driving to go to LG for a night ride yesterday, and it fell off my bike rack somewhere near Campbell Ave and San Tomas expressway in Campbell. I don't have a good answer. It's the Hoodini of Bikes.

I realized it and went back, and in less than 5 minutes was gone...PHUC!

If you know anything - call 408-314-6636

Dwight


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

wow, I would cry if that would happen to my bike. What bike rack were you using? I hope you find her back 



Dizmark said:


> I wish I had pictures to post and Although not a Dual Crown, it still goes BIG. I just haven't had the chance to test it yet...I got it about a month ago.
> 
> I was driving to go to LG for a night ride yesterday, and it fell off my bike rack somewhere near Campbell Ave and San Tomas expressway in Campbell. I don't have a good answer. It's the Hoodini of Bikes.
> 
> ...


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi again!

I have upgraded this:










to this:


















and I am stunned


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

luke_ said:


> I have upgraded this...and I am stunned


Not too shabby. Nice work. What year is the Demo? 2008?


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

luke_ said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I have upgraded this:
> 
> ...


How do you like the saint to v2 switch?


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks. 
Demo is 2010.
The V2 are killers  I didn't fly yet, but already it is visible that they are powerfull as hell. I will see tommorow, as I have just finished building the bike and tommorow I will test everything.

Best regards


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

*My 2008 DEMO 8*

my sorta new gravity toy


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

She was 16.4kg back then (36.1 lbs) but now I had to get a heavier spring so she got a little heavier. Avalanche Carted boxxer WC, added a chunked crown and a Chromag OSX bar. All bolts are ti. Tires are tubeless. Rear rim is an old type 823 which is lighter (580/590g) and it is laced with revolution spokes, front is ztr with competition spokes. Love the bike and I think it is the first time In my life when I can't think of a part I really want to change.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


>


More importantly, it works well enough to save my ass when I screw up like the complete hack I am. Which gives me the balls to try stuff I have no business hitting. DH is fun!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I was waiting for the screw up and thinking 'this is going to hurt'; but it didn't come. 

Those Speshes look pretty nice. That rear triangle has to be pretty stiff. Better be with 3 stays.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

modifier said:


> I was waiting for the screw up and thinking 'this is going to hurt'; but it didn't come.
> 
> Those Speshes look pretty nice. That rear triangle has to be pretty stiff. Better be with 3 stays.


Mine is the 7, so regular dropouts. But feels stiff enough.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK its done and all avalanche out and tuned.

Alright did another sunday up, polished it and did a different set here and there.

37 lbs on the dot 63 ha, 47.25 WB, 13.6 bb

Sunday (got older links till my 09 links are modified for the avalanche chubbie) 
Avalanche chubbie 4
50 ti spring 2011 wc with avalanche cartridge 
I9 wheel set all red hub/spokes with exception of 4 silver to tie Into frame
Deity fantom stem 
Angnleset -2 (-1 top -1 bottom) 
Formula the one brakes 
X0 shifter
X9 der 
Kmc xsl ti chain
Dura ace cassette 
Sdg saddle and I fly post (Thomson and ti-fly are going on Monday) 
Crampon pedals 
Middleburn cranks 
E-13 guide 
RF ring 
Atlas 31" bars 
Tld grips 
Muddy Mary front/big Betty rear tubeless vert star


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Dang Bullcrew, how many DH bikes do you have?? That Sunday is sick btw.


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

porn!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

4 at the moment 3 Sundays (1 built 1 partial and 1 frame for parts) and 1 2011 CANFIELD one

Now has a avalanche woodie on it with ti spring










I've had 7 bikes this year trying different stuff trying to find the right mix of what I'm looking for.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My first dual crown BEAST! And man, it feels incredible! No more shuttling my Remedy:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice upgrade!


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

luke_ said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I have upgraded this:
> 
> ...


Is that Giant for sale now? Looking for a small for my 12yr old kid


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleferd said:


>


Is this yours or are you drooling over an Atherton bike? 

Sick bike regardless!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah it's mine. It's a blast to ride!


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Lucky Bastard


----------



## TrackerDH (Dec 7, 2011)

Some epic bikes in this epic thread!!!! Eyecandy FTW.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

New Whip









2010 V10 
38.2lb on the bathroom scale


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

^^dope^^


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

another beast for 2012.


----------



## CesarRP (Aug 24, 2010)

*New demo*

Got it for my self for Christmas


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

CesarRP said:


> Got it for my self for Christmas


merry Christmas to you! looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Updated:

Finally got 150mm drop-outs and put my CBs Sage rear wheel on. Also trying the ESI chunky grips with Twenty6 end caps that match the stem.

I love this thing!

MTBP


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*my podium*

new year new frame


----------



## TrackerDH (Dec 7, 2011)

Can anyone perhaps point me in the right direction:
I want to replace/upgrade the brakes on my Schwinn Straight8.
Currently running Hayes 8" in front, 6" rear (i think).
The front isn't so much the problem, but the rear brake is a floating design, and "apparently" only Hayes made the caliper to accommodate this. 
Now I've heard that some other models run the Hope setup, but I would like to know if it's possible to run Avid Code, or Avid Elixir R, or even Saints. 

Any suggestions/feedback would be appreciated, even if it's to just point me to the right section.
(PS - I have used the search function, haven't found anything substantial)


----------



## margo (Dec 7, 2010)

DucJ said:


> Thanks..
> 
> 408 bordering 831.
> Henry Coe is behind those hills.


I recognize those hills from anywhere. Wife grew up in 408.


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

Here is my beast with Elka on test.










I have decided that the BOS Stoy will be back and then the bike is generally finished.
Only thing I want to do is to get the fork lowers podercoated on white color. And that's it


----------



## aaronofgroove (Mar 8, 2011)

My Stinky


----------



## DigitalDJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Love this style of bike but its wayyyy out of my price range currently .


----------



## aaronofgroove (Mar 8, 2011)

DigitalDJ said:


> Love this style of bike but its wayyyy out of my price range currently .


Look around online. I snagged my bike from craigslist for $900 and have been replacing/adding as I get extra cash. Definitely a good way to start.


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

I started this rebuild late Nov after I fractured my wrist. But cool I get to post my new bike in here now =)

Custom 08 IHS with
2011 Marzocchi (works package) 888 RC3 EVO ti - Custom blk lowers


----------



## Dizmark (Dec 2, 2011)

*RETURNED: Scott GENIUS LT on Hwy 17*

So, This guy (Chris from Santa Cruz mts) found my bike, rescued it from the Hwy on-ramp (17 at San Tomas) took it home, found me through Tread and CL and returned my bike and light! Also, I offered him $200 and he only took $100!

What a stud and great ending to this almost tragic story>

Happy New Year~

D


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Dizmark said:


> So, This guy (Chris from Santa Cruz mts) found my bike, rescued it from the Hwy on-ramp (17 at San Tomas) took it home, found me through Tread and CL and returned my bike and light! Also, I offered him $200 and he only took $100!
> 
> What a stud and great ending to this almost tragic story>


Congratulations. It's nice to know that some people are still honest.


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dizmark said:


> So, This guy (Chris from Santa Cruz mts) found my bike, rescued it from the Hwy on-ramp (17 at San Tomas) took it home, found me through Tread and CL and returned my bike and light! Also, I offered him $200 and he only took $100!
> 
> What a stud and great ending to this almost tragic story


Wrong thread. This is for dual crowns yo!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Joey07 said:


> Wrong thread. This is for dual crowns yo!


I almost said something about it but decided to stay positive instead.


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I almost said something about it but decided to stay positive instead.


Lol, nothing neg about my comment. Just saying what 9/10 peeps in here would say :thumbsup:


----------



## TrackerDH (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Dizmark
> So, This guy (Chris from Santa Cruz mts) found my bike, rescued it from the Hwy on-ramp (17 at San Tomas) took it home, found me through Tread and CL and returned my bike and light! Also, I offered him $200 and he only took $100!
> 
> What a stud and great ending to this almost tragic story





Joey07 said:


> Wrong thread. This is for dual crowns yo!


Perhaps OP (Dizmark) can use the savings and go buy a DualCrown in order for the post to be relevant :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

TrackerDH said:


> Perhaps OP (Dizmark) can use the savings and go buy a DualCrown in order for the post to be relevant :thumbsup:


On that bike! :nono: Probably not a great idea. Wouldn't want the head tube to snap after a ride or two!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Joey07 said:


> On that bike! :nono: Probably not a great idea. Wouldn't want the head tube to snap after a ride or two!


??? Why would a DC snap the head tube? 

Anyways - sick bikes in here been following for a while.
My dream bike is a 951 - *sigh* - maybe someday


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

highdelll said:


> ??? Why would a DC snap the head tube?
> 
> Anyways - sick bikes in here been following for a while.
> My dream bike is a 951 - *sigh* - maybe someday
> [/img]


You obviously are to new to dh bikes. Dual crown forks on the all mtb bike
like the one above. The frame wouldn't last. They are made for single crowns.

It would be a waste of money!!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Joey07 said:


> You obviously are to new to dh bikes. Dual crown forks on the all mtb bike
> like the one above. The frame wouldn't last. They are made for single crowns.
> 
> It would be a waste of money!!!


that 'educated' me over -9,000% :idea:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

oh, and my contribution...


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

Leverage. Simple physics. Tighten a bolt with a short wrench. Then take a twice as long wrench and try to tighten it more. Obviously you are able to tighten it a lot more. That's called leverage.

Now replace the bolt with your headtube and the wrench with your fork. A longer fork causes more stress on the headtube and it is much more likely to snap.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Joey07 said:


> On that bike! :nono: Probably not a great idea. Wouldn't want the head tube to snap after a ride or two!


You're kidding right?

That looks like a pretty stout frame to me and besides a dual crown distributes the load better that a single crown. Plus it's not the dual crowns that you could be concerned with but the A2C measurements. However the A2C on my Fox 180 single crown is the same as on my Dorado dual crown so in fact the Dorado would put less stress on the head tube junction than the single crown.

Yeah the guy posting his Scott is off topic but he's also not at much risk no matter what fork he runs. Certainly not after a ride or two unless he's hucking way big.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

staikeinthahood said:


> Leverage. Simple physics. Tighten a bolt with a short wrench. Then take a twice as long wrench and try to tighten it more. Obviously you are able to tighten it a lot more. That's called leverage.
> 
> Now replace the bolt with your headtube and the wrench with your fork. A longer fork causes more stress on the headtube and it is much more likely to snap.


Your rationale is correct but like so many things, it's not quite that simple.

I really don't think that the comment was even meant literally about putting a dual crown on it rather just meant to lighten the mood. Also, not every dual crown fork out there has 8" (203mm) of travel. In fact, if I'm not mistaken, you can get a 160mm fork (for sure 170mm) with dual crowns.

How much travel does the current fork have? It looks like somewhere around 140-160mm. That frame probably wasn't designed for a 203mm fork but how much length does the extra travel add to the fork length? Maybe it adds 40-60mm, but I think that on longer travel forks, the manufacturer doesn't simply add travel with the same lowers as on a shorter travel version. There is much more to it than simply adding more length to the fork. The equation governing the principle you refer to is M=F*d where M is the moment at a particular point (the headtube), F is the force applied, and d is the distance between that force and where that particular point (the headtube) is.

By adding length (although probably not strictly the difference in travel between two forks) you definitely have a larger moment which equals more stress at the headtube. What is the headtube engineered to withstand? What kind of safety factor exists? That is hard to say without looking at the actual design of the frame in question.

My point is simply that not all dual crown forks have identical travel and that adding a longer travel fork may or may not be a big deal. Although not recommended, chances are his headtube won't shear off after one or two rides.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

staikeinthahood said:


> Leverage. Simple physics. Tighten a bolt with a short wrench. Then take a twice as long wrench and try to tighten it more. Obviously you are able to tighten it a lot more. That's called leverage.
> 
> Now replace the bolt with your headtube and the wrench with your fork. A longer fork causes more stress on the headtube and it is much more likely to snap.


ahem** an dual-crown actually provides less stress to the HT area given the same specs. (i.e. both 180mm) (A2C really)


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

highdelll said:


> ahem** an dual-crown actually provides less stress to the HT area given the same specs. (i.e. both 180mm) (A2C really)


Great, but the bike above has a what, 140mm travel single crown? Put a 200mm DC on there and you're going to have issues. Sure, you could lower it, but why? Heavy and unnecessary.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

it's a genius lt guys, 180mm lyrik up front with the same a2c as a 203mm dual crown. Putting a dual crown on that bike would change nothing, except the travel up front.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

*2011 Santa Cruz Driver 8*

2011 Santa Cruz Driver 8
37.7lbs (with singly ply tires)

special...too good a deal to pass up

(Front brake missing in picture)


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

highdelll said:


> oh, and my contribution...


That duel-crown is sure to snap the neck of that beast on landing. What were you thinking man?? :nono:


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

string said:


> 2011 Santa Cruz Driver 8
> 37.7lbs (with singly ply tires)
> 
> special...too good a deal to pass up
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: CHAINLOVE?


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks!

Hucknroll had the frames for $800ish for a few days in December.

It does have a V10 rear end rather than the Driver 8 rear with maxle. No complaining though.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ??? Why would a DC snap the head tube?


Transition bikes was asked about throwing a DC fork on one of their bikes
that is designed around a SC fork. Their response was....



> Because the dual crown braces the headtube on both the top and
> bottom of the frame, a lot of stress that is normally absorbed by the flex in a
> single crown is forced directly into the headtube junction and this frame wasn't
> designed to take that type of load


----------



## DigbyDog (Jul 13, 2010)

*Driver 8 Love*

My D8... Buffy the Vampire Slayer!


----------



## Norco-Myad (Jan 10, 2012)

My new Norco Team DH 07', bought it for $1200 second hand


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Norco-Myad said:


> My new Norco Team DH 07', bought it for $1200 second hand


For $1200 it looks like you didn't too too badly. Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## jocnc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

My new, new to me anyway, Session 88
Boxxer WC, CCDB, Saint cranks, X.O brakes/der, lots O 26 bling
I can't take credit for the build - previous owner has good taste, I'm just the lucky recepient on the used bike market!
Yes, I know my work bench is a wreck and yes, those are vintage '70's BMX stickers on my tool box, I'm another old fart "rediscovering" how much fun it is to go fast over jumps!

right after the unbox/reassembly (the trail companion is thinking we were headed out for a midnight ride - which we did)








next day


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Jason B said:


> Transition bikes was asked about throwing a DC fork on one of their bikes
> that is designed around a SC fork. Their response was....


I'm on a phone so I won't quote the reply but I'd say academically speaking that is a valid point. Not that most frames aren't up to it for all but extreme riding but still point taken.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

jocnc1 said:


> My new, new to me anyway, Session 88
> Boxxer WC, CCDB, Saint cranks, X.O brakes/der, lots O 26 bling
> I can't take credit for the build - previous owner has good taste, I'm just the lucky recepient on the used bike market!
> Yes, I know my work bench is a wreck and yes, those are vintage '70's BMX stickers on my tool box, I'm another old fart "rediscovering" how much fun it is to go fast over jumps!
> ...


So jealous. Love those bikes. FYI, a red sharpie does wonders to scratched annodized red bits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Derelikt (Sep 14, 2010)

All of these bikes are rad!


----------



## jocnc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> So jealous. Love those bikes. FYI, a red sharpie does wonders to scratched annodized red bits. :thumbsup:


I really hadn't thought about touch-ups (it's a "beast" right?), but I'll give the sharpie a try this weekend - thanks!


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

jocnc1 said:


> I really hadn't thought about touch-ups (it's a "beast" right?), but I'll give the sharpie a try this weekend - thanks!


Seriously, why?
Why would you use ink on paint? Wouldn't it make more sense to use paint on paint?
Use a touch up pen, forget the sharpie.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

SV11 said:


> Seriously, why?
> Why would you use ink on paint? Wouldn't it make more sense to use paint on paint?
> Use a touch up pen, forget the sharpie.


Read again, he said to use it on the anodized parts, not the paint...


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

staikeinthahood said:


> Read again, he said to use it on the anodized parts, not the paint...


That's even worse, lol. Do you seriously think the two shades are going to look as one?
It will stick out like dogs balls!!


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I've got about 6 weeks on this pig now. What a great bike.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

very nice!!


----------



## StyledAirtime (Jul 21, 2006)

heres my Zerode


Custom Black and green color scheme.
2012 888 RC3 Evos
gravity Lite Bars
Chromag Director stem
ODI Grips WIDE OPEN limited grips 
Wideopen Team Top cap Orange
Gravity Lite Cranks
AtomLab Pimplite Wheels
Fox RC3 rear shock
Alfine Gearbox and shifter.
SDG saddle and Post
Maxxis High Roller 3cs


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

*My almost done Demo 8*

here is the latest pic of my demo 8. will be finishing this evening.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

White brothers forks, the last forks made in the US of A fork. Looks great with the repainted Demo. Have fun!!


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

gonna break them in this weekend in Fontana. it'll be the first Dh race i've done in almost 6 years


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

retrofred said:


> gonna break them in this weekend in Fontana. it'll be the first Dh race i've done in almost 6 years


Good luck!


----------



## MTSC (Oct 17, 2005)

StyledAirtime said:


> heres my Zerode
> 
> Custom Black and green color scheme.
> 2012 888 RC3 Evos
> ...


Fox RC3 rear shock? Should be RC4, right?


----------



## StyledAirtime (Jul 21, 2006)

MTSC said:


> Fox RC3 rear shock? Should be RC4, right?


yes sorry RC4


----------



## Laxstar118 (Oct 30, 2009)

My New Makulu


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the first DH bike I've ever owned, so I have a bit of experimenting to do to find out what they are capable off (and me).

My new to me 2011 Giant Glory 00. Got it second hand from a guy that just never used it. Pretty much show room condition still. Bike is stock, but plan a few changes to the bar and stem to begin with. 

All I had to do was wrap the chainstay and fix the rear derailleur cable. :thumbsup:

The last pic was of my first ride today dialling in the suspension.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> This is the first DH bike I've ever owned, so I have a bit of experimenting to do to find out what they are capable off (and me).


Wow, for a first ever DH bike I think that you hit a home run.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Wow, for a first ever DH bike I think that you hit a home run.


Been quietly watching and waiting for the right one to come up. Didn't want to bite the bullet on a brand new rig first up. Though I don't think this bike had seen much dirt before.

That and a sub $2K price tag, was too good to refuse. Can't believe my luck.

I know it's only stock at the moment, but I had to post it on here. Am just toooooo damn excited........ Now I'm off to destroy myself on some DH trails!!


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

Some beautiful bikes in this post!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> That and a sub $2K price tag, was too good to refuse. Can't believe my luck.


Wow, sub $2000!? It looks brand new!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Wow, sub $2000!? It looks brand new!


wow. killer deal.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

That's why I can't believe my luck. The previous owner walked into the LBS and said "I want the biggest, best bike in the shop that can take a beating and my weight" (I reckon he was about 95kgs). So the shop keeper sold him the Glory. The guy had no idea what he bought, as he had never owned a mtb before.

Then he had no idea what he sold. My gain, but I feel sorry for the guy. He was a really nice fella that just got walked all over.

All up I spent $1910, with a new derailleur cable.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> That's why I can't believe my luck. The previous owner walked into the LBS and said "I want the biggest, best bike in the shop that can take a beating and my weight" (I reckon he was about 95kgs). So the shop keeper sold him the Glory. The guy had no idea what he bought, as he had never owned a mtb before.
> 
> Then he had no idea what he sold. My gain, but I feel sorry for the guy. He was a really nice fella that just got walked all over.
> 
> All up I spent $1910, with a new derailleur cable.


Yeah, walked all over indeed. That's an absolutely amazing deal for you though.


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

*2011 Morewood Izimu*

Just finished the build, 36 lbs!!! Was not expecting that!!! :cornut:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

retrofred said:


> here is the latest pic of my demo 8. will be finishing this evening.


It's amazing how much better those frames look WITHOUT all the sticker crap Specialized puts on their frames. Post a complete build pic when you're done!!


----------



## jocnc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

36? That's awesome!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> It's amazing how much better those frames look WITHOUT all the sticker crap Specialized puts on their frames. Post a complete build pic when you're done!!


Never gave it much thought but you're right. It looks almost like art when nude. Stripped and polished would probably rock too.


----------



## z1freeride (Jan 3, 2012)

What brand/name is your bike stand?

I'm looking to get one to hold bikes in the bed of my truck. Thanks.



retrofred said:


> here is the latest pic of my demo 8. will be finishing this evening.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

waiting for BoXXer Air.:madmax:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

8664 said:


> waiting for BoXXer Air.:madmax:


I don't recognize the frame from your picture. What is your Boxxer going on?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I don't recognize the frame from your picture. What is your Boxxer going on?


to a 2012 Dobermann Stella DH Race frame.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

8664 said:


> to a 2012 Dobermann Stella DH Race frame.


Wow, not bad. So what happened to your M9 or do you still have it?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yes the M9 frame+Fox40 is for sale!

i ride a second hand stella all the late sumer and autumn .. and now i ride my new stella custom steel frame, that is a bad boy!!

i am in the front with my stella!
17.10.11 Crans Montana Backward on Vimeo


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I am finally done my new build! It is a brand new Trek Session 10. It pedals unbelievably well.


----------



## Carnazachile (Oct 28, 2007)

awesome ¡¡¡¡


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

2012 Rocky Mountain Flatline Blackout


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ That's a beast.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

jerry4064 said:


> 2012 Rocky Mountain Flatline Blackout


Saw that thing up close when they were building it at Rage. Sick looking machine!!:thumbsup: How do you like the Hope V2s? Thinking about putting them on my Session as I've already experienced some fade and other problems on the Elixer 9s that came with it. Do you think the vented rotors are worth the extra weight?

MTBP


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

Those are the real bikes!! Looking at them makes me want one!


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Saw that thing up close when they were building it at Rage. Sick looking machine!!:thumbsup: How do you like the Hope V2s? Thinking about putting them on my Session as I've already experienced some fade and other problems on the Elixer 9s that came with it. Do you think the vented rotors are worth the extra weight?
> 
> Thanks man, I couldn't be any happier with it! Dan, Peter, Moses and Curly at Rage did a killer job, and were super helpful in getting all of the parts I wanted..
> 
> The V2's are excellent brakes. I've got the M4's on my other bike, and while those are awesome, the V2's are much more predicable, have ZERO fade and a super overall feel to them.. I'd say that the vented/slotted brakes are worth the extra weight due to their amazing ability to shed heat, and keep the brakes feeling as they should. I've got the other two piece rotors with my M4's and they do heat up quite a bit under heavy braking, which of course effects their performance.. The V2 combo with the vented/slotted rotors and braided lines are definitely by far the best brakes that I've ever used.. Well worth the money and the little extra weight...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

COOL, Thanks! That's enough to push the remainder of my decision to switch over. While the Avid Elixer 9 is a HUGE improvement over the CRs, or any '11 model, they still don't stand up to all day steep DH. They are definitely AM worthy, but showed me over the weekend at Bootleg Canyon that they can spoil all day DHing.

I don't mind putting on the weight to be able to use my bike to it's full capabilities.

MTBP


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Done 16.25Kg


----------



## mongoose2231 (May 1, 2007)

my beastly rig


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> COOL, Thanks! That's enough to push the remainder of my decision to switch over. While the Avid Elixer 9 is a HUGE improvement over the CRs, or any '11 model, they still don't stand up to all day steep DH. They are definitely AM worthy, but showed me over the weekend at Bootleg Canyon that they can spoil all day DHing.
> 
> I don't mind putting on the weight to be able to use my bike to it's full capabilities.
> 
> Oh yeah man, these things will hold up to a whole lot more than I think anyone can put them through.. The overall design of them, plus the way the rotors shed heat so quickly gives them the most reliability of any brake out there in my own opinion.. Plus, the adjustability that the levels offer allow you to adjust the reach and bite point to exactly where you like it, and to what is most comfortable to you.... Go see the boys at Rage, they'll definitely set you up..


----------



## kraezarrio (Oct 1, 2011)

*my lucky 7 2010*

here is mine......


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

kraezarrio said:


> here is mine......


That's a nice looking rig you've got there.:thumbsup:


----------



## kraezarrio (Oct 1, 2011)

thx, im just wondering if the 888 (200mm) were too high for its rear suspension and the frame overall.....do you think?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

kraezarrio said:


> thx, im just wondering if the 888 (200mm) were too high for its rear suspension and the frame overall.....do you think?


You've got about 15mm more up front than you do in the rear (200mm front 185mm rear). You can probably lower the travel on the fork slightly if you are worried about it but I think you're probably okay.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

kraezarrio said:


> thx, im just wondering if the 888 (200mm) were too high for its rear suspension and the frame overall.....do you think?


You'll be ok. I'm running offset too (8" up front and 7.5" in the rear) and can't think of a single complaint


----------



## MountianbikeG (Dec 29, 2011)

i would eat a pair of sweaty lyrica riding shorts for most of these bikes...... saving up for a specialized enduo, is a dual crown really necessary for a low intermediate level rider? Not saying i couldn't upgrade but it would be nice to have everything i'd need in one package


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

MountianbikeG said:


> i would eat a pair of sweaty lyrica riding shorts for most of these bikes...... saving up for a specialized enduo, is a dual crown really necessary for a low intermediate level rider? Not saying i couldn't upgrade but it would be nice to have everything i'd need in one package


I think a lot of people could make due with a 180mm single crown, but the dual crown does provide a lot of stiffness and rigidity. It also looks damn cool...


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Joining the ranks after the latest round of mods... My Giant Glory!


----------



## phil1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fury, Ready to go...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

venom600 said:


> More FR than DH, but I think it still fits the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Heres my Sunday:
















I was pedaling it on a trail ride when these pics were taken, hence the high seat and single ply rear tire. 
The frame is an 08 Sunday that originally belonged to Duncan Riffle. I built it up with an 07 888RC2XVA, Xfusion Vector HLR, Outlaws with Ardent 2.6s, M785 XT brakes, Gravity light cranks, saint shifter, slx derailleur, 32 x 11-34 gearing, 30" Sunline V1 flat bars, and a Funn direct mount stem.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

almost done, just need to get the crowns and spacers situated, then cut the steerer, and get the front brake mount i need (in a week) and shes ready to go!


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice Moose. Don't forget the stickers... I reckon it would look more pimp without them on the seat stay.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Nice Moose. Don't forget the stickers... I reckon it would look more pimp without them on the seat stay.


I agree with that. Your build looks great though!:thumbsup:


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

take that bash off! no need for a bash and a taco


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Nice Moose. Don't forget the stickers... I reckon it would look more pimp without them on the seat stay.


haha i actually want to take some of them off. I'll leave the sensus one on, but other than that there too much. If i was Cam and sponsored by them all, I'd leave them, but i'm not, so i feel obligated to remove them.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Finished and ready to go minus the snow...


----------



## m1na (Feb 11, 2011)

What a machine, incredible.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

m1na said:


> What a machine, incredible.


Thanks, I like the way it turned out. Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## LenzRider (Feb 3, 2012)

Lenz PBJ with a WB Groove 200. I may have to get a straight bar, the Truvativ bar has too much of a rise and its hard to ride up some steep hills. I rolled back the bar to decrease the height but now it looks like a chopper. The Groove 200 fork is like a boat anchor but rules on the DH, plus the 29er wheels acts like it owns the place. Ridden it only twice so far.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Drop stem, flat bar on the Lenz. 

Where did you come in with weight? How much travel on the fork? I guess 200mm?

Try cutting a grip and attaching it to the fork for frame protection or even glue a rubber bumper to the frame where it actually hits. It doesn't contact everywhere. That insulation works but looks like hell. 

But anyway cool bike and props for going 29er.


----------



## LenzRider (Feb 3, 2012)

modifier said:


> Drop stem, flat bar on the Lenz.
> 
> Where did you come in with weight? How much travel on the fork? I guess 200mm?
> 
> ...


Thanks hahah. That insulation is pretty ghetto but I tried cutting a grip, the tube is so damn big its almost 1/3/4 so the grips fits barely 1/2 of the tube & looks worse. The fork is only 180mm-185mm travel
because its on a 29er wheel, ordinarily its 200mm for a 26er. Weighs 42 lbs


----------



## markipoo (Feb 13, 2012)

cool bikes!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

string said:


> 2011 Santa Cruz Driver 8
> 37.7lbs (with singly ply tires)
> 
> special...too good a deal to pass up
> ...


Love that color! Trailhead Cyles in San Jose still has a white Driver 8 size small for sale,about $900 if anyones looking for one. I was looking for a Med, but decided on an M9 form Go-Ride instead. Might build up a Med Driver 8 later if I can find a frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, BOS suspension and a fish-eye lens! Great looking demo.:thumbsup:


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

Haha, just took the photo's with my go pro, gives a pretty cool effect huh! I absolutely love my demo, rides so well!


----------



## demolitionman (Jan 1, 2012)

gottarex said:


> what's up with the DEMO 8 frame collection? :eekster:


that's the old chatsworth cyclery in chatsworth,ca. It's now cycleworld chatsworth.


----------



## demolitionman (Jan 1, 2012)

gottarex said:


> what's up with the DEMO 8 frame collection? :eekster:





Fix the Spade said:


> Looks like the inside of a shop to me, far too well organised to be somebody's garage...


It is a shop ! It's cycleworld chatsworth, ca.


----------



## z1freeride (Jan 3, 2012)

Haven't ridden it yet... can't wait for the snow to melt!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Just curious about the gears on your bike. There's no derailleur, no geared hub, but there's a Jagwire cable going somewhere from the right side handlebar. Obviously something I don't know about, what is it?



jerry4064 said:


> 2012 Rocky Mountain Flatline Blackout
> ...


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Just curious about the gears on your bike. There's no derailleur, no geared hub, but there's a Jagwire cable going somewhere from the right side handlebar. Obviously something I don't know about, what is it?


It's running XO 10 speed.. Just can't really see it in the pics


----------



## S4RINGS (Mar 25, 2011)

2011 Knolly Podium, Just finished the build!

























Took the Podium out for a ride today and I'm completely blown away with how this bike rides. Its super quiet over any terrain and I was picking mud out of my teeth after each run because of my **** eating grin I had every time I was riding.

Best bike I've ever ridden hands down:thumbsup: I cant wait for summer!


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Sick!!!!!*



S4RINGS said:


> 2011 Knolly Podium, Just finished the build!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till you see how fast it goes compared to a lot of the DH bikes out there. Not saying it's the fastest, just it's a lot, I do mean a lot, faster than a lot of them out there! You'll love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## S4RINGS (Mar 25, 2011)

Dominator13 said:


> Wait till you see how fast it goes compared to a lot of the DH bikes out there. Not saying it's the fastest, just it's a lot, I do mean a lot, faster than a lot of them out there! You'll love it! :thumbsup:


Do you have a Podium?

I can't wait to unleash this beast up at my local Bike Park (Stevens Pass Bike Park) It's going to rip!


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

My 2007 Cove Peeler


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

Moosey said:


> almost done, just need to get the crowns and spacers situated, then cut the steerer, and get the front brake mount i need (in a week) and shes ready to go!
> 
> View attachment 672926


why arent you running the cables/hose on the downtube? it looks dumb attached to the TT


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

few new parts...


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Still working on it


----------



## demolitionman (Jan 1, 2012)

deadatbirth said:


> few new parts...


next new part should be a shifter who runs grip shift anymore ?


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Apparently he does....Just cause you dont like them doesnt mean no one else does....


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

the Dobermann Stella is ready at 16.7Kg


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*DHR as of March*









Custom tuned Vector Air HLR out back. Love this thing :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Iggz said:


> Custom tuned Vector Air HLR out back. Love this thing :thumbsup:


Nice, I'm liking that DHR a lot.:thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ First orange DHR I've seen. Hot.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

super hot dhr! nice build.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks :thumbsup:

She's never let me down and of all the bikes I've owned... nothing even comes close.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Now just waiting for the season to start. Took her out locally to get her dirty. 
Trying to figure out how short to cut my post.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

demolitionman said:


> next new part should be a shifter who runs grip shift anymore ?


obviously i do. 
dumbass


----------



## rborelli (Aug 25, 2010)

I picked this up last week. Can't wait to get out there.

Bob


----------



## Rican0624 (Jan 16, 2010)

My new ride


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Rican0624 said:


> My new ride


Wow, she's a beauty!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rican0624 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## kraezarrio (Oct 1, 2011)

*a friends TRansition!*

sweetv ride


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

All sweet rides! That Blue Kona sure is a sweet looking bike!!!


----------



## DHexplorer (Mar 19, 2012)

2012 Kona Operator before i had ridden it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jonni Nitro (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice rigs guys, hopefully I will be getting dh bike this weekend!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Jonni Nitro said:


> Nice rigs guys, hopefully I will be getting dh bike this weekend!


What do you have your eyes on?


----------



## Jonni Nitro (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Jonni Nitro
> Nice rigs guys, hopefully I will be getting dh bike this weekend!
> What do you have your eyes on?


Well, I am planning on making a thread once I get enough post.... I just joined today.

I am not jumping in with both feet because I dont want to spend that much on a second bike all at once. I am looking at two used bikes, both are less than $700

Option 1:
2003 Giant DH Comp 
New Mavic wheelset 
2009 Rock Shox Totem
Stock Fox rear
Hayes Hyd disc
Stock drive train
Probably could get this one for $600 or less.

Option 2:
2006 Kona Stinky 
Marzoochi Drop Off Triple
Fox DHX rear
All stock and lightly ridden. Owner got the bike and never took it out. Rode is a few miles to work for a bit and its been in the garage.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Jonni Nitro said:


> Well, I am planning on making a thread once I get enough post.... I just joined today.
> 
> I am not jumping in with both feet because I dont want to spend that much on a second bike all at once. I am looking at two used bikes, both are less than $700


Well, welcome to the society. It sounds as if you have a couple of capable potentials in the works. Definitely post up when you end up making a move.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

demolitionman said:


> next new part should be a shifter who runs grip shift anymore ?


Must be enough people who do.

Twister Shifters | SRAM Mountain | SRAM


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

demolitionman said:


> next new part should be a shifter who runs grip shift anymore ?


why the eff do you care what 'everyone else is running'?

Provide some proof or at least anecdotal evidence why grip-shifts are 'bad'

*deducting rep*


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Finished building her today, my mates IT1 as well. Mine has Fox, his has Marz.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

SV11 said:


> Finished building her today, my mates IT1 as well. Mine has Fox, his has Marz.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Cool looking builds! They are unique to be sure. One thing I've always been curious about, is that particular chain routing design. How does it help? Is it for clearance?


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

it has an internal gearbox


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I had not heard that GT built a gearbox bike. I read a few articles but they were all dealing with the prototype. Since you guys have 2 of them I assume they went into production. What years were they produced? In the articles they stated that the gearing was a bit limited, as in not low enough for general AM riding and not high enough for DH plus a big jump between ratios. Did they improve on this? And how about the weight? They were saying 44 lbs built up. Besides those things they look pretty bad ass.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i think they are relatively old bikes. like 2005 or earlier.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

modifier said:


> I had not heard that GT built a gearbox bike. I read a few articles but they were all dealing with the prototype. Since you guys have 2 of them I assume they went into production. What years were they produced? In the articles they stated that the gearing was a bit limited, as in not low enough for general AM riding and not high enough for DH plus a big jump between ratios. Did they improve on this? And how about the weight? They were saying 44 lbs built up. Besides those things they look pretty bad ass.


Yeah, it is pretty rare to see 2 IT-1's together, since around only 300 units were made worldwide. GT produced the IT1 in 2006 and 2007, the fox version is 06, marz version is 07. I haven't had much time on mine, but i had no probs getting up to speed, I had no issues with low and high gears. Shifting under load is quiet and seamless. 
As for weight, I dont mind the weight at all, not really sure on the exact weight, but yeah 44 lbs seems on the mark.

EDIT: The 8 gears are spread over a large range, 1 shift on the IT1 is equal to 2-3 shifts on a derailleur system. The weird thing is, when shifting, if feels like you are still in the same gear, there is no noticeable feedback or sound when you shift up into another gear. The gears mesh, rather than shift.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

I picked up my Wilson SL over xmas but had it out for my first ride this past Friday. It is stock for now, I think I may cut the bars down as they are 780mm but that is about the only change in the near future.


----------



## zenboy99 (Feb 2, 2007)

Here's my Driver 8 that I just put together. Still have to get the drivetrain together.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

2012 Demo 8


----------



## demolitionman (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice Demo !!!!!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

8664 said:


> the Dobermann Stella is ready at 16.7Kg


:thumbsup: beauty Of a ride.

Here's my French Canadian input


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Mishtar said:


> I picked up my Wilson SL over xmas but had it out for my first ride this past Friday. It is stock for now, I think I may cut the bars down as they are 780mm but that is about the only change in the near future.


Nice!
Could you write a short review? This frame is on my short list for the future


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my new beastis on the way.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

My new Demo.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that is a badass demo.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

saturnine said:


> that is a badass demo.


I second that. What an awesome color scheme.:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i like the color combo frame -manitou!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

samdemo said:


> My new Demo.


hottest Demo i've seen :ihih:


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

My first and new DH bike .. Just breaking it in and getting used to it at some local trail.. Got the cockpit being upgraded as we speak , and few new additional items will be added. I wasnt looking to spend too much for a first bike and figured this would be a perfect starter :thumbsup:


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

The wife built this.....so i had to get a little creative on the Demo build so the dog would still respect me.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

samdemo said:


> so i had to get a little creative on the Demo build so the dog would still respect me.


Haha nice! Both bikes are beautiful. What pedals? They look super thin.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

point one racing podiums


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Most of the bikes in this thread have a lot of excess cable hanging out the front or side of the bike, it ruins the look and looks kinda amateur.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

samdemo said:


> The wife built this.....so i had to get a little creative on the Demo build so the dog would still respect me.


Gold lever shifters and gold rear derailleur? Where? How? Who???


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

i think its from the sram X0 series


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

katsooba said:


> i think its from the sram X0 series


bingo


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

SV11 said:


> Most of the bikes in this thread have a lot of excess cable hanging out the front or side of the bike, it ruins the look and looks kinda amateur.


I would still take many of these over mine or yours...no offence, just personal taste...plus cables can be easily shortened and then you're left with a kick ass Demo or M9


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

SV11 said:


> Most of the bikes in this thread have a lot of excess cable hanging out the front or side of the bike, it ruins the look and looks kinda amateur.


I know for myself, I prefer to leave steertubes, seatposts and cables a tad on the long side till I get some trail time and then I start to trim. I also prefer to get some photos snapped before I get some trail time.....so it's a catch 22 type of thing.

I totally agree that long cables look a little..crappy. On the Demo, I am also trying some different routing on the cables to see how it works out.....


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

2_WD said:


> I would still take many of these over mine or yours...no offence, just personal taste...plus cables can be easily shortened and then you're left with a kick ass Demo or M9


Listen moron, my post had nothing to do with bike preference, just a little heads up, why be jealous? There is no need for your childish behaviour!!!
My post wasn't aimed at the demo, did you see me quote from samdemo? btw thats rhetorical!

EDIT One last thing, if you know how to read, which I seriously doubt you do or you wouldn't of responded with gibber, I said "Most of the bikes in this thread....". This thread consists of 38 pages, NOT 2 BIKES!!!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Lmaoooo love forum drama


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

Mo(n)arch said:


> Nice!
> Could you write a short review? This frame is on my short list for the future


I only have 3 rides on it so far and it is my first downhill bike. I did rent a Session 88, Wilson and a Flatline to try those three before I bought it and I prefered the Wilson. Oh I also tried to runs on a Pivot Firebird and I would have been happy with that or the Wilson, I liked them both better then the Session 88 and Flatline. Once again though I have limited experince.

But here are some reviews from online.
» 2011 Devinci Wilson Review and Video - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource
Bike Test: Devinci Wilson RC
2011 Devinci Wilson Test - News and Reviews - CCN

I like this one and the first one
Southerndownhill | Devinci Wilson 2011 - First Ride | Bikes

Hope that helps some.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

SV11 said:


> Listen moron, my post had nothing to do with bike preference, just a little heads up, why be jealous? There is no need for your childish behaviour!!!
> My post wasn't aimed at the demo, did you see me quote from samdemo? btw thats rhetorical!
> 
> EDIT One last thing, if you know how to read, which I seriously doubt you do or you wouldn't of responded with gibber, I said "Most of the bikes in this thread....". This thread consists of 38 pages, NOT 2 BIKES!!!


... the fuсk? this post wins for most overblown response to absolutely nothing. nothing at all was said to elicit such a response


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

2011 Santa Cruz V10c

Frame - Small gloss black/white gold with gold lower link
Rear Shock - Cane Creek DB Air
Headset - Cane Creek 110
Seat Collar - Thomson
Fork - 2011 RockShox Boxxer WC
Stem - Sunline 35mm direct mount
Handlebars - Easton Havoc Carbon
Grips - Odi TLD 
Saddle - Selle Italia SLR XC
Seatpost - Thomson Masterpiece
Brakes - Avid X0
Rotors - 180mm rear / 200mm front Avid HS1
R/Derailleur - X0
Rear Shifter - X0
Cassette - SRAM Red 11-23
Chain - SRAM PG-1091r
Crankset - SRAM X0 DH w/E13 GuideRing 38t
Chain Guide - E13 LG1+
Bottom Bracket - Truvativ Blackbox
Wheelset - DT Swiss 440 hubs, DT Swiss FR600 rims, DT Swiss Super Comp Spokes 
Tires - Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 3C rear / 2.7 Super Tacky front
Tubeless - Stans FR strips
Pedals - Straitline AMP

WEIGHT: 32 lbs on the nose


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

whoa. no expense spared. it looks really slack.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

SV11 said:


> Listen moron, my post had nothing to do with bike preference, just a little heads up, why be jealous? There is no need for your childish behaviour!!!
> My post wasn't aimed at the demo, did you see me quote from samdemo? btw thats rhetorical!
> 
> EDIT One last thing, if you know how to read, which I seriously doubt you do or you wouldn't of responded with gibber, I said "Most of the bikes in this thread....". This thread consists of 38 pages, NOT 2 BIKES!!!


----------



## konkrete (Mar 21, 2010)

*Makulu*

This has been very good to me. I may move on, but will be a hard thing to do when that time comes.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

konkrete said:


> This has been very good to me. I may move on, but will be a hard thing to do when that time comes.


Nice looking bike and great photography!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

DH setup, shot this weekend. The ONE is such a fun bike to ride in a bikepark :thumbsup: 34.96 lbs btw.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

Sub 35lb DH bikes  , I need to put mine on a diet soon.

My 2010 Demo 8 @ 43lbs


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

V.P. said:


> DH setup, shot this weekend. The ONE is such a fun bike to ride in a bikepark :thumbsup: 34.96 lbs btw.


Sick, love the The One and you've managed to keep the weight superlow too. :thumbsup: Only question is why choose sixc cranks? Isn't SixC for XC/AM?


----------



## fruitakid (May 3, 2012)

So this might be the only slopestyle bike in this thread but i dh/fr on it so its MY downhill beast. Rocky Mountain says the headtube is beefy enough for the dual crown, so why not? 6" travel, but it honestly feels bottomless. Rocky Mountain Slayer SS ftw...


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

cdburch said:


> 2011 Santa Cruz V10c
> 
> WEIGHT: 32 lbs on the nose


holy sh1t! 32 lbs with DH wheels and tires! that is impressive. sick bike.


----------



## treypay (May 7, 2012)

Just got it.


----------



## downplease (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pivot Phoenix*

My new DH rig. Loving it.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

My Beast.


----------



## starass (Jun 26, 2009)

konkrete said:


> This has been very good to me. I may move on, but will be a hard thing to do when that time comes.


How is your mavic deemax UST doing for the rear hub? Mine keeps getting loose. The preload lock nuts always loosen. Any tips


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

open it and locktid the nuts, but on the 2011-12 this problem is solved.


----------



## starass (Jun 26, 2009)

8664 said:


> open it and locktid the nuts, but on the 2011-12 this problem is solved.


Ha, how can I determined if mine was a 11 or 12 model? How to tell huh?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

inside the rim is a sticker with production date near the presta hole..


----------



## supercusty (Nov 17, 2008)

*new to me*


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice, vpp rocks!


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

my iron horse sgs team downhill and my santa cruz vp free


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

my first DH rig


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you added smoke?


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

ha, does look like that. It's plastic from a pallet that was in the warehouse


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Few little tasty mods - 34.2 lbs


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats a hot DHR ^^^ Nice specs too ... How does that rear air shock feel?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Better than my RC4. No stiction what-so-ever

* Granted the RC4 was under-sprung 100lbs


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

congrats on the rig iggz, seems like you have it exactly where you want it, not to mention how good it looks. do you have any time on a ccdba to compare to the vector air?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

nightofthefleming said:


> congrats on the rig iggz, seems like you have it exactly where you want it, not to mention how good it looks. do you have any time on a ccdba to compare to the vector air?


Thanks dude! I don't know anyone with a 9.5 i2i CCDBA otherwise I'd be super down to do some back-to-back laps and see what's really up. I have a CCDB, Vector HLR, and Vector Air HLR to mess with already so I can't complain but it would be neat to compare all of them.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

Iggz said:


> Few little tasty mods - 34.2 lbs


youve got 2 bad spokes on your rear wheel


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Iggz - I have been trying for 3 weeks to find a way to import a Vector into Dubai. Currently working with the UK distro but no progress in the last few days. I plan to run a Vector HLR air on my Delerium and based on this decide on a replacement for my 2010. It would be great to hear your thoughts between the Air and Coil. Only other option I would take for the Jedi is a Woodie because I know Craig has worked with Jedi setups. The air would be nice for obvious weight loss and adjustability for sag etc.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

juan pablo said:


> Iggz - I have been trying for 3 weeks to find a way to import a Vector into Dubai. Currently working with the UK distro but no progress in the last few days. I plan to run a Vector HLR air on my Delerium and based on this decide on a replacement for my 2010. It would be great to hear your thoughts between the Air and Coil. Only other option I would take for the Jedi is a Woodie because I know Craig has worked with Jedi setups. The air would be nice for obvious weight loss and adjustability for sag etc.


Seriously, where in the hell can you mtb in the UAE?

MTBP


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

No crazy pics here...

07 Ironhorse Sunday, updated with some 11 components, working on some changes for this year, bought the bike in 2010, and rips hard, no issues, tried, true, proven. No reason to upgrade right now.

Boxxer r2c2
Cane Creek 1.5 zerostack headset
Truvatic Descendant Crankset
Answer pedals
Sun Ringle wheelset
Avid Codes
Funn Stem
Funn Bars
Specialized Butcher DH 2.5 Tires
Easton Havoc seatpost
WTB Shadow V seat
e-13 chainguide/bash

Plans for this year
Cane Creek Angleset
Avalanche Tune on DHX 5.0
Answer DH wide Bars/Stem


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

45lbs...unfortunately.

I highly recommend flat bars than risers, seems more in control and better for climbing
if you have a 2 ring front.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

flames!


----------



## esw116 (May 10, 2012)

looking at this thread, I need some kleenex


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

fatcat,

Is your bike a 29'er?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Seriously, where in the hell can you mtb in the UAE?
> 
> MTBP


Yes its a long drive out which is serious buzz kill. Scouted around and found a spot in a Wadi with some run ins and potential landings. Built some wooden kickers and now have around five features to play, a fun 25ft floater is always good. At this point its the best I can do to keep my confidence up and just have something to jump or drop. I cant afford to do nothing till I get back to SA and Korea where I will need to be on it. TO be honest, the riding is alot more tricky since it's insanely loose. I have learnt alot about keep a tighter line and my riding has really changed to suit the conditions, good learning curve. The traction of SA and Korea was always pretty good so I think I got lazy.

No point sitting at home sulking. I respect anyone who tries to build in the dessert where is pure sand.:thumbsup:


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

rugbyred said:


> fatcat,
> 
> Is your bike a 29'er?


No 96'er.

white bros fork
hammerschmidt crank
american classic hub/azonic rear hub
stock 2010 kona stinky deluxe frame
maxxis 2.4 holy roller/geax AKA 2.2
cheap sun rhyno lite 26/29 rims
cheap hayes brakes
misc crap like flame stickers, raceface d2 stem

fun bike, heavy though


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)

supercusty said:


>


^^^ This is DOPE!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

sealclubber said:


> youve got 2 bad spokes on your rear wheel


Props on noticing those but there are more than 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

iggz always has the nicest bikes. true story.


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

chillindrdude said:


>


My vote. Always been a Trek fan


----------



## Aeris LA (May 14, 2012)

There are some gorgeous bikes in this thread !!!


----------



## Arik.G (Nov 5, 2009)

Recently bought from a friend. just amasing bike.
Need to upgrade the wheels.


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

*Sette vexx*

Built it myself Started with only frame, took about 3 months to get all the parts.
Also my first real DH bike.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

got my new 2012 Jedi 

only change im thinking about is getting a lower riser stem

im 6'0
its a large


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

katsooba said:


> got my new 2012 Jedi
> 
> only change im thinking about is getting a lower riser stem
> 
> ...


I have a Canfield zero-rise, Boxxer DM stem in black and great condition which i can sell you. Not sure where you live so it might not make total sense either...i live in the Toronto area.

PM me if you're interested :thumbsup:


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

hey WD, thanks for your offer but i already have the Canfield stem somewhere in my house  just need to find it.


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

foulhabits said:


> Built it myself Started with only frame, took about 3 months to get all the parts.
> Also my first real DH bike.


Cool!! i saw the frame for 650$... what size you get?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

katsooba said:


> hey WD, thanks for your offer but i already have the Canfield stem somewhere in my house  just need to find it.


You got it bud. I actually forgot i had it until this post haha


----------



## BMXer1654 (Nov 20, 2009)

my freeride bike


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

BMXer1654 said:


> my freeride bike


Cute ride. I think the chain goes under the top roller...


----------



## BMXer1654 (Nov 20, 2009)

no it works good i went of a 48 ft jump with it


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

No way you did a 15m jump with that thing and survived, I smell troll..


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

BMXer1654 said:


> no it works good i went of a 48 ft jump with it


You mean 4.8 ft jump, right?


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

BMXer1654 said:


> my freeride bike


This has to be the sickest rig in the whole thread


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

got another bike to test out...


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

eyco said:


> Cool!! i saw the frame for 650$... what size you get?


I got the small. Im 5"7 and it feels a bit big for small, it is a big bike. If you are in the middle of small or med ide get the small still. But it handles great. It pedals remarkably well for some strange reason and its fast.


----------



## SchwinnStr8 (Mar 5, 2007)

*My 2012 Jedi*

All these Jedi's :thumbsup:. Here's mine...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

thats a bad ass jedi !


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

2011 Uzzi just converted to a DC fork....


----------



## mgs781 (Dec 10, 2007)

*2010 Marin Quake 7.9*

Updated for 2012 with Vivid Air and Boxxer Team converted to World Cup


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Freshly built 2009 Rocky Mountain Flatline, 2012 888 RC3 Evo V2, Marzocchi Roco WC, Azonic Outlaws, 2011 Code R's, E.13 Hive cranks, X7 drivetrain hardware. Rides like a dream, a fat dream but a dream all the same.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Johnny No.5 said:


> Rides like a dream, a fat dream but a dream all the same.


Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

Johnny No.5 said:


> Rides like a dream, a fat dream but a dream all the same.


Heavy bikes save lives.

Dual crown Beast for sure!  Nice build.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

gretch said:


> 2011 Uzzi just converted to a DC fork....


Looking good Rob, what is it weighing in at now with the CCDB Air and the new fork?


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

downplease said:


> My new DH rig. Loving it.


I got to test one of these and if I did not get such a good deal on my Wilson I would have went for one, they both felt about the same to me and I loved them both.

Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

cdburch said:


> 2011 Santa Cruz V10c
> 
> Frame - Small gloss black/white gold with gold lower link
> Rear Shock - Cane Creek DB Air
> ...


Jesus I think my Wilson ate part of your bike, it comes in at 41 pounds with the stock Sl build which is their high end complete bike....


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

*After 2 years searching.... finally*

Black Frame/CCDB...... hmmmmm


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Murdered out the drivetrain thanks to some friends -

10spd KMC DLC, 10spd XO sh/dr & Dura-Ace


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

I thought you were liking the highroller in the front ?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

If I were to buy tires I would be running that setup forsure but when homies give you tires - you run them. 
And besides, I can't complain with a fresh 2.5 super tacky :thumbsup:


----------



## DhRoadStar (Mar 23, 2012)

*My first DH bike build*


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Not half bad for a first build. I've always liked that frame. Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

New bar and stem combo. Head angle adjustment to 63.7 degrees, and Avalanche Tuned dhx 5.0 my 06 Sunday. Keeping trying to find a reason to upgrade the frame and cant. Solid bike.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Iggz said:


> Murdered out the drivetrain thanks to some friends -
> 
> 10spd KMC DLC, 10spd XO sh/dr & Dura-Ace


I Like the all blacked out besides the front triangle look.:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

heres my best ride as of now.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

iguanabartola said:


> Black Frame/CCDB...... hmmmmm


lovin the black frame man! LOOKS AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

jakester29959 said:


> lovin the black frame man! LOOKS AWESOME :thumbsup:


Got to agree there!:thumbsup:


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Guys, so hard to find in this part of the world! Very happy with it. Bike rides like a dream too.



mtbnozpikr said:


> Got to agree there!:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*reactivatet Dobermann Stella*

nice bikes.


----------

